# Wie gut ist Blizz?



## Technocrat (26. Mai 2010)

Die "Diskussionen" hier bei buffed unter den News von den ganzen Besserwissern darüber, wie wann und wo Cata erscheint und wie blöd Blizzards Entscheidungen sind brachten mich auf die Idee, euch mal zu fragen, was ihr von Blizzard haltet. Können die Spiele schreiben oder hatten sie bisher nur Glück?


----------



## The Paladin (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Blizzard gehört zu den besten Spieleschmieden der Welt.

Und die 2 die negativ abgestimmt haben, ich glaube ich weiss wer die beiden sind. Aber Namecalling ist verboten. Ihr wisst selber wer das geschrieben hat wenn ihr bei den WoW-News die posts liest.


----------



## boonfish (26. Mai 2010)

Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt.

World of Warcraft
Diablo 
Starcraft 
(Warcraft) 

Alles absolut geniale Riesentitel, wer kann da mithalten? 

(Die zunehmende Kommerzialisierung bei WoW lass ich mal außenvor.)

Die einzigen Spieleschmieden die ähnlich gute Arbeit abliefern sind Bioware, Rockstar games, und Sony intern gibt es ein paar gute Teams.


----------



## Dicun (26. Mai 2010)

Blizz ist schon sehr gut, aber für meinen Geschmack zu langsam. Ich gehören nicht zu den Raidern und vermisse daher neuen Content, der mich speziell anspricht. Aber ja, schon klar - wem das Spiel nicht taugt (Raidlastig), der sollte was anderes zocken...


----------



## Jarel (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal das zweite angekreuzt. Die Gründe:
- Ich habe von Blizz bisher kein Spiel bekommen was derartig verbuggt war dass es unspielbar war. Kein Spiel ist bugfrei, ich als Softwareentwickler weiss das nur zu gut. Aber Blizz Spiele sind sehr bugarm im Vergleich zu fast allem was ich sonst gespielt habe in den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten.
- Der Support ist gut. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet soll bitte einen Support nennen der besser läuft, ich hab bisher keinen getroffen in der Größenordnung
- Blizz mag nicht der Meister sein was spannende Stories angeht, insbesondere in WoW nicht, was aber ein bisschen am Genre liegt. StarCraft war in der Hinsicht Klasse. Und Diablo hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen.

Insgesamt ist mein Urteil wie gesagt hauptsächlich positiv. Ich hoffe nur dass Activision den Blizz Jungs nicht zu sehr schadet. Denn während Blizz geniale Entwickler sind, sind Activision geniale Verkäufer. Und vor denen grausts mir.

@Dicun:
Langsam? Ist das Dein Ernst? Die sind sauschnell im Vergleich. (Wer AoC, Guild Wars oder irgendein anderes MMO gespielt hat weiss was ich meine)

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## LordSubwoof (26. Mai 2010)

Für mich zählt Blizz auch zu den beste Spieleschmieden der Welt.

Vor allem was Bugg-Freiheit angeht sind Blizz Spiele i.d.R. absolut Top!


----------



## Dicun (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist mein Ernst ^^ Ich sage das auch nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen (den ich mangels Erfahrung nicht ziehen kann), sondern rein subjektiv. Zwei Jahre von einem AddOn zum nächsten (wenn es denn Ende des Jahres kommt) sind für mich, als Nicht-Raider(!) zu lange. Klar, daß die ganzen Raid-Inis schnell rauskommen. Aber ich bevorzuge anderen Content. Und auch nicht PvP, btw...


----------



## Bluebarcode (26. Mai 2010)

finde Blizz die mit abstand beste spieleschmiede der welt. Alleine schon das konzept "when it´s done" fehlt den meisten anderen (vor allem den EA) spieleschmieden volkommen.
Wenn man sich mal ansieht wie RIESIG die wow welt ist, und wie wenig fehler auftreten kann man nur sagen - hut ab.

Ausserdem, diablo 1&2, starcraft, warcraft 1-3 und wow...das sind alles KLASSIKER - referenzprodukte. Kaum eine andere firma hat so viele so extrem gute spiele rausgebracht. Für mich als einziger konkurrent dahingehend : id-Software
Abgeschlagen dann das gute alte bullfrog, Bioware ist auch net schlecht, und Square enix mit ihrer FF reihe.


greetings.


----------



## wolfracht (26. Mai 2010)

Hab auch das Zweite angekreuzt. Ich finde einfach das WoW ein episches Spiel, mit einer noch epischeren Story ist und Blizzard neben WoW auch noch andere gute Spiele rausgebracht hat.


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das blizz Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt ist.
sie sind genial was das angeht aber es gibt viele die mindestens genau so gut sind 
zb bioware hat geniale spiele raus gebracht bulders gate (heißt das so?^^), neverwinterknights
und das neuste dragon age
was solche spiele angeht sind sie die besten


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Dicun schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mein Ernst ^^ Ich sage das auch nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen (den ich mangels Erfahrung nicht ziehen kann), sondern rein subjektiv. Zwei Jahre von einem AddOn zum nächsten (wenn es denn Ende des Jahres kommt) sind für mich, als Nicht-Raider(!) zu lange. Klar, daß die ganzen Raid-Inis schnell rauskommen. Aber ich bevorzuge anderen Content. Und auch nicht PvP, btw...




also so ein addon zu machen braucht schon seine zeit 
blizz will ja das es "perfekt" ist
und da du nicht raidest fehlt der meiner meinung ein teil vom spiel


----------



## Jarvic (26. Mai 2010)

Also Blizzard ist mal nicht die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt....das dürfte eher Bioware sein. Die entwickeln nämlich Spiele mit Tiefgang :-)


----------



## Saladarxyz (26. Mai 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Also Blizzard ist mal nicht die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt....das dürfte eher Bioware sein. Die entwickeln nämlich Spiele mit Tiefgang :-)




es kommt drauf an was du als tiefgang empfindest

gut in wow muss man schon genauer hinschaun aber es hat auch tiefgang


----------



## Muahdib (26. Mai 2010)

Definitiv ist Blizzard eine gute Spieleschmiede ... dort wird halt noch geschmiedet bis das Game ein gewissen Status hat und auch
verkaufbar ist . Von der Spieltiefe die ihre Games haben ganz zu schweigen . Liegt aber auch an der Wiederspielbarkeit der Games .

Es wurden nie Spiele entwickelt die einmal durch und fertig sind sondern halt immer wieder ausgekramt werden und wieder gespielt
werden . Das macht halt ein gutes Spiel auf dauer aus . Andere Gruppen basteln zwar auch gute bis sehr gute Spiele doch man hat
sie einmal durchgespielt und dann liegen sie in der Ecke . Das macht einen halt keinen Spass auf Dauer .

Weiterhin ist das Balancing selbst nach dem Launch noch da wobei dann nicht durch Spieler endeckte Balanceprobleme oder 
Spielmechanikausnutzungen den Spielspass im Multiplayer trüben . Achja Multiplayer ... das war der Grundstein ^^ 
Diablo ... Starcraft ... selbst das alte Warcraft 1 war Multiplayerfähig !!! 

Daher kann man getrost ein Blizzard Titel kaufen ... sollte man eh denn die bessere Unterstützung gibts durchs Battle.net 
und nicht durch ne Raubkopie .


Und zum Tiefgang und Bioware ... -> Bioshok 24 Stunden spielen und durch ? ähm Tiefgang ja ....

Andere Games die sie früher gebaut haben wohl eher ... nur da war es nicht Bioware selber sondern
ein Unterlabel namens Black Isle Studios . Und die sind wohl nicht mehr aktiv . 

Am 8. Dezember 2003 gab Interplay die Kündigung der Belegschaft von Black Isle bekannt. Bisher hat Interplay diese Maßnahmen weder erklärt noch näher erläutert, allerdings dürfte das endgültige Aus beschlossene Sache sein, da Interplay am 2. Juni 2004 Insolvenz angemeldet hat


----------



## Sapper13 (26. Mai 2010)

Hei,

das ist schon recht einfach derzeit. Die haben einfach einen Top Titel am laufen und selbst die alten Games wie Starcraft laufen heute noch viel auf den Rechnern dieser Welt. Was Blizzard schafft ist halt einfach eine gute Story zu einem Spiel zu machen was Nachhaltigkeit verspricht. 

Ich mach jetzt mal den Vergleich in die Shooter Szene. ***************** und ******* 2. Ich meine das sind Spiele die mir zwar auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht haben, aber irgendwann sind sie einfach vorbei. Warum soll ich so ein Spiel immer nochmal durchspielen. Und ************ ging hinterher sogar in Unter 2 Stunden 30 Minuten komplett durch. Das ist doch einfach nix interessantes mehr. In WoW hab ich immer wieder Varianzen an Gründe warum ich nochmal dahin muss. Ruf, Drops für Rezepte u.s.w. Das ist in meinen Augen Nachhaltigkeit. Die oftmals den Shooter beigelegten Editoren sind in meinen Augen nicht wirklich der bringer. Klaro kann man damit Maps machen aber der Aufwand ist doch einfach enorm und gehört echt schon in den Bereich der Oberliga.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2010)

Naja, mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass ich Vollpreisspiele nur noch von Blizzard oder in seltenen Fällen noch von Bioware oder Bethesta kaufe. Bei allem anderen - vor allem EA - ist meine Geduld am Ende. Beispiele?

- Empire Total War: Mein PC übersteigt die empfohlenen (!) Anforderungen, aber das Spiel ruckelt trotzdem selbst mit schlechtester Grafik erbärmlich.

- Zu Two Worlds muss man denk ich kein Wort verlieren. Rausgeworfenes Geld.

- Die Battlefield 2 - Sammlung von EA: Kann mich wegen einem Fehler nicht registrieren. Ganz großes Kino... 2 Boosters futsch.

So einen Quatsch hab ich bei Blizzard noch nicht festgestellt.

Dann hab ich noch andere MMORPGs ausprobiert. 

- Warum laufen bei AoC alle Chars, als hätten sie dutzende Stöcke in rektalen Körperöffnungen?

- Gleiches gilt für HDRO, wobei da die Chars noch potthässlich sind. Außerdem gefallen mir die Klassen nicht so recht...

- Aion spielt schon auf Level 10 den Asiagrinder. Level 13 muss ich sein, um die Hauptquest, die ja Pflicht ist, weitermachen zu können. Das heißt, ich muss 3 Level lang Quests der Marke "Töte 11 davon und 19 davon" machen... aber nicht bei WoW, wo man auch mal anderes zu tun bekommt und andere Gebiete sieht. Nein, alles in der gleichen Gegend. Und die Grafik hab ich auf vollen Details und trotzdem sieht sie für mich aus wie bei RoM.

- Achja RoM: Ziemlich schwache WoW-Kopie, aber dafür kostenlos. Aber das merkt man irgendwie auch deutlich.




Naja, das letzte richtig gute Spiel für mich war Dragon Age, wobei das von den Magazinen viel zu hoch gelobt wurde. Es war toll, aber hatte für mich keinen Wiederspielwert, außer die Anfangsgeschichten anzuspielen... der Rest war ja wieder identisch.

Bethesta liebe ich für Morrowind und Oblivion, aber Fallout sagt mir nicht zu... RPG mit Schusswaffen gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2010)

Warcraft Reihe -> Waren die ersten richtigen Spiele, die ich gespielt hab (und auch durch). Einfach Hammer und immer wieder zum durchspielen bereitgelegt
Starcraft Reihe -> Gleiches wie Warcraft einfach nur geil und immer wieder gern gespielt
WoW -> Seit 4 Jahren spiel ich es, mehr brauch ich nicht sagen...
Diablo -> Ebenfalls sehr geil, auch wenn ich es bisher nie komplett gespielt hab, werds aber mal irgendwann schaffen xD

Fortsetzungen der oberen Spiele -> alle vorbestellt und freu mich drauf!


Und auch wenn viele flamen mögen, Blizzard hat es einfach drauf. Die Spiele sind immer top gebalanced, sowohl Solo als auch Multi. Mit dem neuen Battle-Net-System kann ich mich auch gut anfreunden und und und....

Alles im allen Blizzard zählt zu den besten Spieleentwickler. Zähl sie auf jeden Fall auf eine Ebene mit Bioware und Co.


----------



## BvTcH3R (26. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach Beste Spieleschmiede sind (nach Rangliste):

1. Blizzard Entertainment
2. Bioware
3. Dice


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2010)

Blizzard Entertainment entwickelt seit jeher schon immer fast nur Kassenschlager. Egal ob Lost Vikings, Rock 'n Roll Racing, Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft, ... Fast alle Spiele waren Hits.

Von daher: Hut ab, vor soviel Kreativität und Umsetzungsvermögen.

Was die Kommerzorientierung mit WoW angeht, das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (26. Mai 2010)

Wir haben doch voll die "intelligenzbestien" hier wieso arbeiten die nicht dann bei blizzard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen das bleibt auch noch eine weile so das sie die besten bleiben!

ich meine, seht euch an wieviel leute ihre spiele spielen oder kennen.
da kannste 10 leute auf der straße fragen, mindestens 7 kennen sie.


----------



## Sprite13 (26. Mai 2010)

Blizz kann nichts neues erfinden, aber das was es schon gibt können die Jungs gut erweitern.

Die besten sind sie aber nicht, dafür fehlt ihnen die Kreativität für wirklich neue Spielelemente.


----------



## Imbageif (26. Mai 2010)

Was an Blizzard einfach geil ist, ist die Tatsache, dass sie einfach klasse produzieren und nicht wie z.B. EA Games einfach massenweise games auf den markt werfen, die dann 2-3 Monate geld bringen und dann wieder die nächste Welle Games kommt. Ich mein schauen wir alleine mal die Games an die Blizzard so erfolgreich machen:

Diablo II, ein Klassiker der heute immernoch eine gigantische Fangemeinde hat obwohl er schon ewig alt ist.
Starcraft, das ebenfalls schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und zu den ausgeglichensten Spielen überhapt auf dem Sektor zählt
Warcraft III Ebenfalls ein Klassiker der sich heute immernoch großer Beliebtheit erfreut
und natürlch World of Warcraft, eines der erfolgreichsten wenn nicht das erfolgreichste MMORPG

Deshalb gehört Blizz für mich zu den Besten der Welt


----------



## Kafka (26. Mai 2010)

Mit Vorbehalt antwort 2, sie gehören zu den besten Publishern. Hier kommt das grosse ABER, Blizzard macht verdammt gute Titel aber nur Blizzard in der Urform. Seit Activision mit aufgesattelt ist steigt zwar die Quantität aber die Qualität leidet etwas. Das lässt sich aber bisher nur auf WoW bezogen beurteilen, man muss noch abwarten wie D3 und SC2 werden.


----------



## Zodttd (26. Mai 2010)

Natürlich ist Blizzard die beste "Spieleschmiede" der Welt.
Activision Blizzard macht einen unglaublichen Umsatz und die Kunden sind anscheinend treu.
Alleine vom Gewinn her ist Activision Blizzard der Marktführer in der Computerspielebranche.


Falls jemand es nicht glaubt, entweder auf Wikipedia gucken oder mal diese Seite oder diese Seite angucken.


----------



## P-bibi (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Blizz ist mit am besten aber nicht die beste Schmiede der Welt.


----------



## BlackSun84 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin seit 96 begeisterter Blizzard-Fan, weil ich mit deren Spielen einfach lange und viel Spaß hatte. Sowas hat sonst nur Bioware bis heute geschafft, während andere Entwickler reihenweise kaputt gingen/gekauft wurden oder mittlerweile Schrott herstellen. Blizzard ist halt einfach Qualität und dadurch haben sie natürlich viele Neider ("Mitleid gibts umsonst, Neid muss man sich verdienen."). Dass sie dabei am Markt entwickeln und nur wenige Innovationen bringen ist geschenkt. Milka ist auch nicht so gut bei den Tafelschokoladen, weil sie alle Nase übertrieben innovative Geschmäcker entwickeln.


----------



## Nayomi (26. Mai 2010)

Würde Blizzard n guten 3 Platz geben =)

1.Bioware over all <3
2.ehemals Squaresoft heute Square Enix
3.Blizzard


----------



## NoMoreSorrow (26. Mai 2010)

ich weiss net so genau ob ich sagen soll das blizz aus meiner sicht die besste oder die 2. besste spieleschmiede ist denn ich find ubisoft genau so gut,denn meine 2 lieblingsspiele (assasins creed 2 und prince of persia) kommen von denen aber die blizzard games zock ich auch alle (abgesen von warcraf 1 und 2) und ist schon erstaunlich das so viele die games von denen auch nocho so vielen jahren noch zocken und zu dem haben die ja auch mit activison call of duty 6 gemacht


----------



## Aggropip (26. Mai 2010)

Blizzard gehört auf jeden fall zu den besten obwohl sie seit Activison mehr aufs geld schauen. 

Naja wenn ich eine Reihenfolge für die besten RPG schmieden wähle würde dann sähe sie ungefähr so aus...

1.Bioware

2.SquareEnix

3.Blizzard


----------



## Aragorn1994 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mal unter vorbehalt angekreuzt das sie nicht wissen wo sie eigentlich hinwollen.

Ich sage nichts dagegen das Blizzard schon einige gute Titel gemacht hat. Ich z.b spiele auch heute noch den ersten Teil von Starcraft oder Warcraft III.

ABER

Wenn man sich mal momentan Blizzard ansieht frage ich mich wo das mit World of Warcraft hinführen wird. Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf WOW.
Ich habe immer von Blizzard erwartet nicht in das alte "Itemshop" gebabbel abzurutschen. Ich hatte persönlich mit vielen anderen die Meinung, das Blizzard schon nun an WOW unmengen an Geld macht. Aber dann auch noch auf ein Monatlich Kostendes Spiel einen Itemshop mit Pets und Mounts einzuführen ist meiner Meinung nach ungeheuerlich.
Achja für alle die sich nun nicht verkneifen können ihre WOlligen Hausschuhe auszuziehen um auf die Tasten zu springen, und einen Flame rauszuhauen der Qualitativ irgendwo zwischen einem PC von 1990 und Modern Talking liegt warum ich den das Itemshop gebabbel wieder aufnehme: Lasst es. Ihr könnt mir gerne eine PN schreiben aber ich bringe hier mal einen Satz von einer berühmten Person aus einer Serie von gestern:
"Es interessiert mich so wenig wie alles in dieser gegend, auf dieser Welt, in unserem Sonnensystem. Und auch alles im ganzen Universum und in Vergangenheit und Gegenwart und Zukunft existierenden Sache in dieser und jeder anderen Dimension." Zitat ende.


Vorallem hat Blizzard in den letzten Jahren in meinen augen nichts wirklich innovatives gebracht. Zweifelsohne haben sie spielegeschichte geschrieben, ABER nun wärmen sie noch das alte wieder auf. Ihre Spiele verkaufen sich gut weil jeder z.b bei Starcraft II denkt : "OH man Starcraft II GIVE EPIXXX, Ähh STARCRAFT PLX!". Aber wenn man es hat ist es nur der erste Teil mit besserer Grafik

Mir fehlt einfach die Innovation.
Immer wenn Blizzard im bezug auf WOW mal etwas angesprochen hat was so umhauend neu wird, war das einfach nicht gut. Ich erinnere mal an die Belagerungschlachten von WOW:
"Die werden super!". Man fährt in einem Ding umher und zielt mit einem Grünen Kreis und drückt "11111211112". WOW, da spiele ich Moorhuhn ja noch aktiver.

Wem es nun nicht passt das ich WOW als vergleich ranziehe, tut mir leid aber so ist es nunmal. viel Spass beim Flamen.


----------



## Arthur Dent (26. Mai 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Und zum Tiefgang und Bioware ... -> Bioshok 24 Stunden spielen und durch ? ähm Tiefgang ja ....
> 
> Andere Games die sie früher gebaut haben wohl eher ... nur da war es nicht Bioware selber sondern
> ein Unterlabel namens Black Isle Studios . Und die sind wohl nicht mehr aktiv .
> ...



Um das mal nicht so im Raum stehen zu lassen..... nur weil Bio drauf ist, ist nich gleich Bio drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bioshock (1 noch 2) sind nicht von Bioware.... davon mal abgesehen das Tiefgang nicht unbedingt was mit der Spielzeit zu tun haben muß... 
Desweiteren war Black Isle Studios nie ein "Unterlabel" von Bioware, sondern von Interplay (wie ja auch richtig von die zitiert).... sie haben nur bei der Baldurs Gate Reihe mitgewirkt....


----------



## FallenAngel88 (26. Mai 2010)

ich denke blizzard ist die beste spieleschmiede der welt. sie machen es einfach richtig: haben nur 3 spieleuniversen und max 4 spiele aber die sind dann immer das beste was in dem jahr rauskommt. lieber jedes jahr ein spiel, das dann aber auch das beste ist als jeden monat 2 spiele die dann aber eh keiner will. auch wenn alle sagen wow währ scheiße ist es meiner meinung nach doch das beste mmo im momment


----------



## -Baru- (26. Mai 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es hat ist es nur der erste Teil mit besserer Grafik



Neue Einheiten, neue Maps, neue Handlung. Was willst du denn sonst?

Dann brauchen wir auch keine neuen Shooter/RPGS/MMORPGS/Strategie/Simulationen, gibt ja schon genug und alle neuen wären nur das gleiche mit besserer Grafik oder wie?

Für mich zählt Blizzard auch zu den Spieleentwicklern mit der besten Kundeneinbeziehung.


----------



## Obsurd (26. Mai 2010)

Verdammt gut, sie gehören zum Besten, was Spiele schreibt

das denke ich ^^ 

ich kenn einfach nichts geileress als wow, aber für die beste note muss mann schon mehr leisten


----------



## Trig (26. Mai 2010)

Die sind schon saugut, aber an Rockstar Games kommen sie meiner Meinung nicht ran. Die GTA-Serie ist für mich der Oberhammer! Noch unerreicht....


----------



## Selidia (26. Mai 2010)

Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt 

Kein anderes Spiel als WoW hat mich so lange gehalten, am Ball zu bleiben..

Naja außer Unreal Tournament 2004, aber da ist die Community (wegen WoW^^) geschrumpft...


----------



## Icelemon (26. Mai 2010)

Blizzard ist (noch) die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt. Niemand sonst hat soviele Kunden weltweit, sie treffen einfach den Geschmack der breiten Masse.

Ich wüsste nicht wer Blizzard im Moment das Wasser reichen könnte.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Mai 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Diablo -> Ebenfalls sehr geil, auch wenn ich es bisher nie komplett gespielt hab, werds aber mal irgendwann schaffen xD



Lohnt sich: die Story ist rattenscharf und wuchtig, und die Videos endgeil. (Bezieht sich auf Diablo 2 + Lord of Destruction)


----------



## Cazor (26. Mai 2010)

Gibt es noch andre Spiele?


----------



## Emplic (26. Mai 2010)

wer bei dem letzten punkt seine stimmt abgibt ist sicherlich wieder nur so'nen flamer aka "olol ftw wotlk viel zu leicht omfg blizz suckt"

blizz hat schon einiges auf dem kasten, sonst würden nicht mehr als 11mio leute WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mal ganz von starcraft, diablo und der warcraftreihe abgesehen




meine meinung: blizz ist die beste spieleschmiede, sogar mit abstand!


----------



## Technocrat (26. Mai 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Vorallem hat Blizzard in den letzten Jahren in meinen augen nichts wirklich innovatives gebracht.


Zeigt, das Du Blizz nicht kennst. Blizzard ist sogar stolz darauf, nichts Innovatives zu machen sondern statt dessen Spiele, die die Leute spielen wollen. Innovationen überlassen sie gerne andeen, statt dessen perfektioniren sie liber vorhandene Spiele. Genau dies sagen sie auf jeder Pressekonferenz.


Und nun mal ehrlich: was ist an Innovation gut? Oder anderesherum gefragt: Was nützt ein innovatives Spiel, wenn es keinen Spaß macht? Ich erinnere mich da an Black & White oder Psychonauts: garantiert innovativ und gleichzeitig grottenschlecht.


----------



## Slinia (26. Mai 2010)

Overall ist das immer schwer zu beurteilen...

Im Bereich Rollenspiel ist, und da sind sich wohl alle einig, Bioware unangetastet an der Spitze
Im Bereich Strategiespiel kommt für mich (persönliche Ansicht) nichts an Ensemble Studios ran (Schade um das Studio, welches mittlerweilen aufgelöst wurde)
Im Bereich Hack uns Slay kann man noch so Gegner von Blizzard sein, und ich bin nach ihren letzten Aktionen sicher nicht mehr ein grosser Fan, (Hallo @60&#8364; für nen Grafikupdate (Starcraft II) und wegnehmend er Langzeitmotivation (WOW)), hier dominiert Blizzard.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (26. Mai 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Neue Einheiten, neue Maps, neue Handlung. Was willst du denn sonst?
> 
> Dann brauchen wir auch keine neuen Shooter/RPGS/MMORPGS/Strategie/Simulationen, gibt ja schon genug und alle neuen wären nur das gleiche mit besserer Grafik oder wie?



Das sowas kommt war mir klar.

Zuerst einmal zu deinen Aufführungspunkten.
2 von 3 davon kann ein Spieler selber machen.
Ich kenne teilweise Leute die The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion Modden um neue Handlungen reinzubringen. Die Qualität des Soundover der von ihnen selbst erstellt wurde ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einem von Profi gemachten, sind aber im grundprinzip richtig super und bieten nochmal einige Stunden mehr spielzeit mit neuen Storylines etc.

neue Maps?
Gehe ich da richtig in der anname das du damit die 15 Maps meinst die Blizzard mal vorprogrammiert (ACHTUNG: Hier ist 15 eine fiktive Zahl, das können +/-5 sein kein Problem). Die meisten Spieler bauen sich zum teil sehr gute Karten selbst. Teilweise leben viele Spiele davon, das die Spieler eigenne Karten machen. Das spart entwickler Zeit und tränen.

Neue Einheiten ist in der Tat ein problem, aber es gibt auch in Oblivion Leute die Teilweise bekannte Skins aus Filmen auf Charakter einfügen und so teilweise Einheiten mit neuem Aussehen und guten Zaubern schaffen. Das kommt sicherlich nicht an eine Profispieleschmiede ran, aber das muss es auch nicht den die benutzen keine Professionellen Programme mit Ausbildung zum Designer, das sind hobbybastler (Jedenfalls meistens).Das mit der Innovation geht auf WOW zurück. WOW hat die Mittel vieles einzubauen, jedoch bringen andere MMO`s diese Dinge bevor Blizzard es tut, weil sie es eben nicht wollen. 

Es gibt wirklich viele Spiele die einfach recycelt werden, aber es gibt zwischendurch auch mal Spiele die etwas neues ausprobieren (OB das klappt oder nicht, stellen wir es in den raum). 
Bei manchen Spielen wie Shooter ist Innovation eigentlich nicht nötig. Ich z.b spiele Shooter um abzuschalten und nicht um logisch zu denken. Ist bei spielen meist in dem Genre auch nicht notwendig, nur Zielen und schießen. gut in MW2 muss man auch aufpassen das man sich gut deckt aber das mal nebenbei. Bei Simulationen ist es Schwachsinn Neue Dinge zu bringen, denn eine Simulation soll wie das echte sein. Wenn ich in nem Flugsimulator innovation bringen will, geht das zu 100% nach hinten los.
Bei MMO´s und Strategie ist es aber möglich. (Nehmen wir mal ein erfahrungssystem bei Einheiten, wurde damals eingeführt, fand ich net schlecht).

@ Sie perfektionieren Spiele:
DAS lasse ich mal so im raum stehen und verweise auf WOW, was definitiv nicht perfekt ist, es nie sein wird und nichtmal im Ansatz rankommt. In den letzten Jahren haben sie WOW runtergepatcht, und nicht perfektioniert. PvP dauert nurnoch 10 Minuten, Instanzen kann mittlerweile jeder mit einem Einstelligen IQ sehen, und die wirklich guten müssen sich mit den Schäbigen 11 Jährigen Rumschlagen und "Skill" ist ein Wort das für jeden benutzt wird der mal mehr als Xk Damage macht und sich mal 2 mal im Kampf bewegen kann das er bei 23 Leuten mal eben durchgezogen wurde (Und ja ich weiss es ich kenne auf meinem Realm genug Leute dennen "SkilL" zugeschrieben wird obwohl sie schlechter sind als ein Neueinsteiger).


----------



## blindhai (26. Mai 2010)

Ist halt die Frage: Ist Blizzard gut im Vergleich im Vergleich oder ist Blizzard gut? EA z.B. ist zwar groß aber ziemlicher Mist...aber solange es die Leute kaufen, kann es denen egal sein.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nur WoW und Diablo gespielt, muss aber sagen, dass sie mittlerweile netmehr wissen wo sieh hin wollen.

WoW war bis Ende BC sehr geil.
Aber seit Wotlk gings steilst bergab und ich hab die befürchtung, dass es wenig besser wird, weil man wotlk genauso gelobt hat wie cata.
Diablo war immer geil und ich hab große hoffnungen in Diablo 3, aber das dauert noch lang. Sie wissen eben net was und wann sie was wollen^^


----------



## Heronimo (26. Mai 2010)

Was erwartest du bei einer solchen Umfrage, im WoW-Unterforum, eines ehemalig reinem WoW-Forums?

Da kannst dich auch in ein Audi-Autohaus stellen und alle die nen Wagen da gekauft haben fragen, wie sie die Marke finden.^^


Ich persönlich finde SonyOnline (EQ 1 & 2, Vanguard) und NCsoft (Aion, Guildwars, Tabula Rasa, Lineage, usw.) besser, auch wenn die bei weitem nicht so viel Geld in die Werbetrommel stecken.

SonyOnline bringt bei EQ2 jedes Jahr eine Erweiterung raus und das Game ist weit umfangreicher als WoW (Hausing, kein 1-Button-Crafting, Mentoring, uvm.).
Sie entwickeln auch todgeglaubte Spiele (Vanguard) weiter, obwohl sie ursprünglich nur der Publisher waren.

NCsoft brachte mit Tabula Rasa und Aion frischen Wind in die MMO-Scene.
Auch wenn der Erfolg von Tabula Rasa leider vergeblich auf sich warten lies, war die Grundidee und das Gameplay super.
Wie sich Aion weiter entwickelt, werden wir sehen. Ich sehe das sehr großes Potenzial, vorallem mit der ersten Erweiterung (siehe Viedeo "Zukunft von Aion").


Bevor man solch eine Umfrage stellt, sollte man eventuell mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schaunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (26. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt.
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Diablo
> ...



So seh ich das auch =) Und die Abo- und Umsatzzahlen sprechen da auch für sich denke ich mal.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (26. Mai 2010)

verdammt gut ... die haben einen plan und setzen den erfolgreich um (mehrere millionen spieler sagen eig alles)
und mal ehrlich unter den besten mmorpg-firmen sind die unter den top 3


----------



## SwordStrike (26. Mai 2010)

Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt würde ich für mich nicht sagen. Blizz macht zwar super Spiele aber wie ich finde "zu wenige", aber wenn welche erscheinen ist es immer ein Hit =)


----------



## -Baru- (26. Mai 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> ...


Dass es Spieler gibt, die in Eigenarbeit eigene Spielinhalte entwerfen ist schön, aber was daran stört jetzt die Weiterentwicklung von Spielen wie StarCraft?



> @ Sie perfektionieren Spiele:
> DAS lasse ich mal so im raum stehen und verweise auf WOW, was definitiv nicht perfekt ist, es nie sein wird und nichtmal im Ansatz rankommt. In den letzten Jahren haben sie WOW runtergepatcht, und nicht perfektioniert. PvP dauert nurnoch 10 Minuten, Instanzen kann mittlerweile jeder mit einem Einstelligen IQ sehen, und die wirklich guten müssen sich mit den Schäbigen 11 Jährigen Rumschlagen und "Skill" ist ein Wort das für jeden benutzt wird der mal mehr als Xk Damage macht und sich mal 2 mal im Kampf bewegen kann das er bei 23 Leuten mal eben durchgezogen wurde (Und ja ich weiss es ich kenne auf meinem Realm genug Leute dennen "SkilL" zugeschrieben wird obwohl sie schlechter sind als ein Neueinsteiger).



Ok ist Deine Meinung.
Aber die von dir beschriebenen Behauptungen (außer 10 Minuten PvP) sind alles Sachen, die den Spielern, nicht aber den Entwicklern angelastet werden können.


----------



## Pepper1991 (26. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt.
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Diablo
> ...




dazu kommt ja auch noch das Blizzard und Activision ein Unternehmen geworden sind, und Avtivision ja auch für gute Spiele und vorallem die call of Duty Reihe bekannt gewoden ist


----------



## Schluri (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde Blizz sind schon ziemlich gute Spielemacher wenn nicht sogar die besten aber andere sind auch gut z.B. Bioware die haben mit Mass Effect ein super Spiel rausgebracht und genauso 2k die ich einfach liebe für Bioshock


----------



## timinatorxx (26. Mai 2010)

Jarel schrieb:


> - Blizz mag nicht der Meister sein was spannende Stories angeht, insbesondere in WoW nicht, was aber ein bisschen am Genre liegt. StarCraft war in der Hinsicht Klasse. Und Diablo hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen.



Keine Spannenden Stories? dann hast du wohl nicht Warcraft 1 bis 3 gespielt also die ganze warcraft lore an sich ist schon episch


----------



## -Baru- (26. Mai 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Keine Spannenden Stories? dann hast du wohl nicht Warcraft 1 bis 3 gespielt also die ganze warcraft lore an sich ist schon episch



Seh ich genauso. Ich sehe es eher so, dass bei Diablo die handlung sehr kurz ausgefallen ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen Spielen.


----------



## Masterio (26. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Die sind schon saugut, aber an Rockstar Games kommen sie meiner Meinung nicht ran. Die GTA-Serie ist für mich der Oberhammer! Noch unerreicht....



mafia ist um ein vielfaches besser...


----------



## Jemira (26. Mai 2010)

Hab mal das zweite angeklickt, für mich zählen Bioware und Valve auch zu den besten Spieleschmieden.


----------



## Vicell (26. Mai 2010)

Trifft alles in einer Art und Weise zu..


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist es die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt. Blizzard hat bei mir als einzige Firma geschafft das ich mich mit deren Titeln über Jahre beschäftigen kann, WoW WC3 vor allem. Andere Schmieden wie z.b. EA leisten auch zum Teil gute Arbeit (Fifa Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber es gibt keine Titel die mich dort über Jahre Fesseln.


----------



## Terminsel (26. Mai 2010)

Blizzard macht hervorragende Spiele, jedoch (für mich) nicht die besten.

Meine persönlichen Top-Titel stammen nämlich von Bioware (Mass Effect!!!!).

Das einzige, was ich aber Blizzard ernstlich ankreiden würde ist, dass sie viel aus anderen Bereichen klauen. Der ganze Warcraft-Look erinnert oft sehr an Warhammer (besonders WC I und II). WC I war bei Erscheinen eher ein Klon des Echtzeit-Spiels Dune II.
Starcraft bedient sich auch nicht gerade wenig bei Warhammer 40k.

Wo Blizzard aber bei Stil und Story oft einzelne Elemente klaut, setzt die Schmiede sie doch immer gänzlich neu zusammen und entwickelt so dann doch wieder etwas ganz eigenes. Auch die Verbesserungen am jeweiligen Spielprnizipien machen die Titel immer wieder zockenswert, wie beispielsweise die starken Rollenspiel-Elemente aus WC III.


----------



## Shaila (26. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die "Diskussionen" hier bei buffed unter den News von den ganzen Besserwissern darüber, wie wann und wo Cata erscheint und wie blöd Blizzards Entscheidungen sind brachten mich auf die Idee, euch mal zu fragen, was ihr von Blizzard haltet. Können die Spiele schreiben oder hatten sie bisher nur Glück?



Klassische Verallgemeinerung und Vorurteile. Auf mehr ist dein Thread nicht aufgebaut. Die Frage an sich ist berechtigt, aber die Erklärung für die Umfrage von deiner Seite, ist wie gesagt nur auf Vorurteilen und Verallgemeinerung aufgebaut. Blizzard hat viele Spiele, wenn nun einem WoW absolut nicht gefällt, aber Warcraft 3 findet er genial, was dann ? Findet er dann alles was auch nur Blizzard im Namen trägt schlecht ? Ich denke mal stark nicht.

Des Weiteren, wenn man etwas kritisiert, z.B. Sachen die kommen sollen, heißt das NICHT, dass man das gesamte Spiel scheiße findet. Aber manche werden das einfach nie verstehen und weiterhin freudig "MIMIMI", "WAYNE" oder sonstige geistige Ergüsse unter die Threads setzen. Dabei will man nur etwas kritisieren, was nicht gefällt und nicht das gesamte Spiel verteufeln.


----------



## Primus Pilus (26. Mai 2010)

Hm... also zu ihrer jeweiligen Hochzeit waren ne Menge Firmen besser:

Origin
Microprose
Lucas Arts
Bullfrog
Squaresoft
Epyx
Factor 5

etc...
Aber das ist lange her, und einige der hier vorhadenen Foren-User kennen wahrscheinlich eh keine mehr davon. 

Weiterhin wird hier oft am Verkaufserfolg festgemacht, was "besser" ist... die Bildzeitung verkauft sich in Deutschland am meisten bei den täglichen Puplikationen... ist es dewegen die "beste" Tageszeitung?!? Wohl kaum...

Und es reicht auch oft, nicht das beste Produkt zu haben, sondern die besten Marketing-Strategen, -Marketing-Analytiker und Marketing-Psychologen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Jarel (26. Mai 2010)

Hach ja, Origin damals.... Wing Commander, Privateer und Ultima waren schon der Hammer....


----------



## Choop13 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehöhrt, das möchte ich im voraus sagen.

Ich habe das 2 angekreuzt , die beste Spieleschmiede ist es defenitiv nicht. Steinigt mich , aber das meiste hier sieht etwas sehr nach Fanboy aus. WoW hat seine Mängel , für mich gabs nix mehr zu tun. Fürs Hardcore raiden zu wenig Zeit , die HC´s kenn ich in und auswendig , twinken will ich nicht , das Crafting ist auch nicht so dolle (Hier möchte ich auf das Crafting von Warhammer verweisen , was mir definitiv besser gefällt) . Wenn sie nur WoW hätten hätte ich sicher das 3 angekreuzt , bzw das 4 . Das ganze rettet WC3 , Diabolo und Starcraft. Starcraft ist wohl das best ausbalancierteste Spiel was je herausgekommen ist, WC3 War genial und Diabolo ist immer noch der König unter den Hack´n´Slay Titeln.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Manolar (26. Mai 2010)

also ich weiß nicht...nur schlechte Spiele die ja eh keiner spielt und von support keine Spur...




/ironie off




nein im Ernst: Blizzard ist wohl in der Tat eine der besten Spieleschmieden! Alles andere wäre schwachsinnig, die Zahlen sprechen für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir weitere Top-Titel von Schneesturm! Go Blizz go!




*sich wie'n Schnitzel auf Diablo3 freu*


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Diablo 3 wird sowieso wieder alles umhauen. Ich bin schon so geil auf das Spiel *-*


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hei,
> 
> das ist schon recht einfach derzeit. Die haben einfach einen Top Titel am laufen und selbst die alten Games wie Starcraft laufen heute noch viel auf den Rechnern dieser Welt. Was Blizzard schafft ist halt einfach eine gute Story zu einem Spiel zu machen was Nachhaltigkeit verspricht.
> 
> ...



/reported wegen Erwähnen von indizierten Spielen (*************************************)



Imbageif schrieb:


> Was an Blizzard einfach geil ist, ist die Tatsache, dass sie einfach klasse produzieren und nicht wie z.B. EA Games einfach massenweise games auf den markt werfen, die dann 2-3 Monate geld bringen und dann wieder die nächste Welle Games kommt. Ich mein schauen wir alleine mal die Games an die Blizzard so erfolgreich machen:



EA = Publisher

Nur wenige Spiele sind von EA selbst entwickelt (NFS Reihe z.


----------



## Seratos (26. Mai 2010)

Am besten find ich im moment Bioware, storytechnisch haben die einfach die geilsten spiele.
Mass effect reihe sag ich nur^^

Aber freu mich auch schon auf D3, SC2 und cata.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Das einzigste Spiel das nach meiner Meinung Blizzard zur besten Entwickler macht, ist Diablo. Nichts kann solang mit relativ wenig Inhalt soviel Spaß machen.


----------



## Jabaa (26. Mai 2010)

Also erstmal darf man nicht schlecht bewerten weil einem etwas in wow nicht gefällt wie das zu langsam content kommt oder so.

Zum ersten ist wow riesiger als jedes spiel anderer firmen, bugfrei und content kommt verdammt schnell.


Anonsten muss man Blizzard als ganzes sehen und als Firma. Sprich wie gut sind die spiele im vergleich?


Blizzard an sich hat guten support, baut gute und fehlerfreie spiele. Achtet auf meinungen von spielern. Glaubt mir Blizzard macht gerade bei wow vieles was spieler vorgestellt haben.

Die preise sind in ordnung. Man bekommt für viel geld viel geboten nicht wie bei manch anderen herstellern.
ALS bsp. 

Call of duty mw2.de Mappacket bisle teuer... und dazu spielmodi entfernt.
Assassins creed 2. Neue Maps das selbe.
Wobei letzteres trotzdem eins der besten games ist die ich von anderen entweicklern je gesehen habe. *ne sry ists beste^^*


Blizzard sollte sich nur klar machen das die neue spur nicht ankommt.
Klar wollen sie Geld machen aber wenn sie anfangen eher aufs Geld zu achten wirds gefährlich.


Freue mich auf weitere spiele von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das einzigste Spiel das nach meiner Meinung Blizzard zur besten Entwickler macht, ist Diablo. Nichts kann solang mit relativ wenig Inhalt soviel Spaß machen.



Ich hoff nicht dann, dass die ganzen WoW Spinner und alle Anderen dann Diablo 3 zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (26. Mai 2010)

"Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt"

'nuff said.


----------



## pirmin93 (26. Mai 2010)

2. 
Schlicht und einfach, weil ich Squaresoft als FF-Fanboy besser finden MUSS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (26. Mai 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> Hm... also zu ihrer jeweiligen Hochzeit waren ne Menge Firmen besser:
> 
> Origin
> Microprose
> ...



Oh ja! Wobei man hier bei Origin noch zwischen "Original-Origin" und den "Zulieferern" unterscheiden muß: "Ultima Underworld I + II" sowie das selbst heute noch abgesehen von der Grafik absolut mithaltende "System Shock" stammen ja von "Looking Glass" unter dem "Chef-Designer" Warren Spector. Sein "Deus Ex" gehört für mich zur absoluten Krone der Spiele-Schöpfungen.
"Origin" hat damals gezeigt, wie man Innovation und großartige Spielbarkeit unter einen Hut bekommt. Viele Features, die ihre Spiele damals geboten haben, sind heute immer noch keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Ein "Wing Commander Universum" oder ähnlich gelagertes MMO würde mich weit mehr interessieren als alle Fantasy-MMOs zusammengenommen (Hoffnungsträger: JG:E - sollte es jemals fertig werden).



> Weiterhin wird hier oft am Verkaufserfolg festgemacht, was "besser" ist... die Bildzeitung verkauft sich in Deutschland am meisten bei den täglichen Puplikationen... ist es dewegen die "beste" Tageszeitung?!? Wohl kaum...



Sonst wäre dann Dieter Bohlen einer der besten Musiker, den Deutschland zu bieten hat. Massentauglichkeit hat noch nie etwas über die Qualität ausgesagt, wie Du zurecht feststellst.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (26. Mai 2010)

hm das 2. mit nem kleinen minus würd ich sagen
das gute bei blizz, alles was sie rausbringen hat hand und fuss, kaum bugs, sieht ziemlich gut aus, lässt sich gut spielen und läuft auch auf alten schrottkisten (starcraft 2 beta läuft auch auf meiner 6 jahre alten harke und sieht annehmbar aus) aber ich finde auch, sie könnte sich auch mal neues einfallen lassen, als die ausgelatschten pfade der starcraft, warcraft und diablo universen noch tiefer in den boden zu stampfen.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat viele Spiele, wenn nun einem WoW absolut nicht gefällt, aber Warcraft 3 findet er genial, was dann ?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: ich hatte nicht gefragt, was Du von Blizzards Spielen hälst, sondern ob Du Blizzard für fähig hälst. Ein Beispiel: ich mag die Musik von Sting nicht, trotzdem halte ich ihn für einen der besten Musiker aufgrund seines überragenden Könnens.


----------



## Cotraxis (26. Mai 2010)

Jarvic schrieb:


> Also Blizzard ist mal nicht die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt....das dürfte eher Bioware sein. Die entwickeln nämlich Spiele mit Tiefgang :-)



hmmmm dann war für die WC - 1 - 3 plus addon keine spielereihe mit tiefgang ??? der untergang stratholmes usw ???
starcraft und diablo 1&2 ??? keine epische und tiefgründige story ??? 

naja bleib in dienem glauben....



ich bin der meinung das blizz im moment die beste schmiede der welt ist da lang ersehnte titel geschmiedet werden und sogar dieses jahr schon ein release von SC2 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2010)

Blizzard ist definitiv nicht die beste Spielegeschmiede, da gibt es z.B. noch Bioware, die mit ME1+2,DAO+Addon und bald SWTOR echte Meilensteine geschaffen haben.


----------



## bzzzu (26. Mai 2010)

Die beste (gibts die überhaupt?) Spieleschmiede vielleicht nicht, aber verdammt weit vorne meiner Meinung nach! Da spielen in Sachen Produktqualität und Kundenservice im Moment nur wenige andere mit.


----------



## nuriina (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> /reported wegen Erwähnen von indizierten Spielen (**********************************)



Wohooo, dann stell mal direkt nen Löschantrag bei Wikipedia. ;-) Deinen Post müssen wir dann auch löschen.


Zum Thread: Blizzard hat ne Referenz im Bereich MMORPG geschaffen, bester Entwickler sind sie damit lange noch nicht. Bei Blizzard sitzen definitv nicht die besten Grafiker oder besten 3D-Engine Coder.


----------



## chinsai (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, Blizzard an sich ist eine richtig gute Spieleschmiede.
Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass seit Activision Blizzard aufgekauft hat, es immer mehr nur noch darum geht, die Spieler gerade so am Spiel zu halten und nur das nötigste dafür zu tun, dass sie es weiterhin spielen, und dass es überall nur noch darum geht, mehr Geld zu scheffeln.
Ob das nun Activision oder wirklich Blizzard ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, das ist nur das, was mir ein bisschen komisch vorkommt.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2010)

1. Square Enix(Gott wie ich sie liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. Blizzard
3. Nix!

Mal ne Frage am Rande.(Versteht das nicht als beleidigung)

Warum finden soviele Mass Effect toll?
Ich fands total eintönig und langweilig.


----------



## Pyrodimi (26. Mai 2010)

Wo ist die Antwort mit:
Blizzard war mal eine Topspielschmiede mit anspruchsvollen und witzigen Spielen, die aber jetzt vor lauter Geldgeilheit nur noch ihre Kundenzombies mit Schrott melken?


----------



## Held² (26. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist Bioware momentan die beste Spielschmiede von allen da ihre letzten 2 Spiele einfach nur genial sind und ich bin schon sehr auf ihr MMo gespannt wie es wird

Blizzard hat seit Jahre kein neues Spiel rausgebracht und SC2 interessiert mich nicht so wirklich und bis D3 rauskommt dauert es noch

und so habe ich keine lieblings Spieleschmiede gespannt bin ich wie Darksider auf dem Pc sein wird und Fable 3 freue ich mich auch schon sehr (schade das Fable 2 nicht für PC kommt :/)



			
				BlizzLord schrieb:
			
		

> Warum finden soviele Mass Effect toll?
> Ich fands total eintönig und langweilig.



Mass Effect 1 war schon ein sehr geiles Spiel aber spielerisch fand ich es auch nicht so toll aber Mass Effect 2 ist einfach nur genial besonders die kämpfe machen viel mehr spaß als im ersten Teil und die Story ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen auchw enn ich mir endlich wieder ein Spiel von Bioware wünschen würde mit einer offenen Welt und nicht wie in Dragon Age nur einzelne Orte besuchen kann (auch wenn die sehr groß und schön gemacht sind)


----------



## Männchen (26. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Die sind schon saugut, aber an Rockstar Games kommen sie meiner Meinung nicht ran. Die GTA-Serie ist für mich der Oberhammer! Noch unerreicht....



Sehe beide Spieleschmieden auf Augenhöhe. Bin mal gespannt, ob es irgendwann mal ein GTA Online gibt ... am besten mit der gesamten Weltkarte und man macht das Heimatdörfchen unsicher. ;o)

Aber Blizzard setzt von jeher eher auf Qualität, als auf Quantität und das zahlte sich bisher ja aus. Jeder Titel ist irgendwie Kult geworden bzw. wurde meist ein Referenztitel in den jeweiligen Genres. Legendär sind auch ihre Cinematics, welche ein richtiger Augenschmaus sind und sehr viel Atmosphäre rüberbringen.


----------



## Shaila (26. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: ich hatte nicht gefragt, was Du von Blizzards Spielen hälst, sondern ob Du Blizzard für fähig hälst. Ein Beispiel: ich mag die Musik von Sting nicht, trotzdem halte ich ihn für einen der besten Musiker aufgrund seines überragenden Könnens.



Für mich steht da Eindeutig ein Bezug zu den Entscheidungen von Blizzard im Bezug auf Cataclysm. Des Weiteren klagst du über Besserwisser und daraufhin hattest du diese Idee. Das steht da für mich. Und deshalb hast du dich sehr wohl auf ein Spiel, nämlich Cataclysm bezogen, wenn auch nicht direkt. Anscheinend gehörst du in meinen Augen nämlich zu der Sorte, der sämtliche Kritiker als irgenwelche Trottel darstellt. Das wird deutlich, dadurch, dass du die Diskussionen ziemlich lächerlich findest und die anderen als Besserwisser abstempelst. Aufgrund bisheriger Beiträge von dir konnte ich mir den Rest denken.


_"Die *"*Diskussionen*"* hier bei buffed unter den News von den *ganzen Besserwissern* darüber, wie wann und wo Cata erscheint und wie* blöd Blizzards Entscheidungen* sind *brachten* mich auf die* Idee*"_

Da lese ich eindeutig heraus, dass du Kritiker nicht wirklich ernst nimmst, sondern sie eher ins Lächerliche ziehst. Achja und lesen kann ich, denn wer schreiben kann, der kann auch lesen. Im Grunde kannst/willst du es einfach nicht verstehen, wie man etwas kritisieren kann und trotzdem noch spielt. Das ist für mich das Einzige was ich in deinem Post erkennen kann. Aber du hast mir schon alles gezeigt, erste Antwort beinhaltet gleich mal den aggressiven Satz _"Wer lesen kan ist klar im Vorteil!"_. Daher werde ich erstmal ruhig sein, bis vielleicht doch noch ein guter Beitrag kommt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2010)

Tja, da wollte der TE wohl einen Flamewar gegen Blizzard lostreten. Schade für ihn, dass rund 85% der Befragten Blizzard zumindest für fähig halten.


----------



## Kersyl (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sags mal so. Blizzard schafft es mit nur 4 Verschiedenen spiele serien/3 spielen 1 mmo Millionen profit zu machen.^^
Mir gefallen alle blizzard spiele außer SC2 beta...nich wegen dem spiel sondern wegen den pro gamern die einen nach ein paar minuten überrannt haben.
Nee scherz, ich werds mir aber nicht holen weil ich mit wc3 Mapping begnügt bin =s


----------



## Rhokan (26. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn sie nichtmehr so gut sind wie vor einigen Jahren noch, zählen sie klar zu den Besten.


----------



## Aranshi (26. Mai 2010)

Jarel schrieb:


> - Blizz mag nicht der Meister sein was spannende Stories angeht, insbesondere in WoW nicht, was aber ein bisschen am Genre liegt. StarCraft war in der Hinsicht Klasse. Und Diablo hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol das warcraft universum hat die komplexeste und schönste story die ich aus nem mmorpg kenne


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ... - vor allem EA - ist meine Geduld am Ende. Beispiele?


Deine Liste könnte ich noch fortsetzen.

- Dragon Age 

... schon quasi verjährte Downloads neuen Contents, weil die Downloads ewig dauern
... nach Stunden bemerkt man, das AddOns gar nicht aktiviert sind bzw. aktiviert gespeichert werden.
... dann merkt man, daß sie aufgrund eines miesen Bugs gar nicht startbar sind ...

Blizzard ist für mich zwar nicht die Nummer 1 - da gab/gibt es imo noch erfolgreichere Spielehersteller/Vertreiber,
mit noch größerer Kundschaft, wennauch es keine Online-Games waren/sind.
Dennoch ist Blizzard eine ziemlich gute Spieleschmiede.



Aranshi schrieb:


> lol das warcraft universum hat die komplexeste und schönste story die ich aus nem mmorpg kenne


Stimmt.

Nur die Story der TES Reihe (Offline Game) mag da ran kommen ... evtl. sogar noch übertreffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Gerade bei dieser Umfrage ... dazu noch von Dir TE,
war mein erster Gedanke: "von ihm solch eine Umfrage? ... mit welchem Hintergedanken? ...

greetz


----------



## Aranshi (26. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, da wollte der TE wohl einen Flamewar gegen Blizzard lostreten. Schade für ihn, dass rund 85% der Befragten Blizzard zumindest für fähig halten.



lol denke eher das er auch auf der seite von blizz steht


----------



## The Reptil (26. Mai 2010)

hab mal die 2 genommen 

Bliz ist top eigentlich alle spiele sind von ihnen sind top aber bei aller liebe es gibt auch viele andere geile spiele und Hersteller


----------



## Shaila (26. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, da wollte der TE wohl einen Flamewar gegen Blizzard lostreten. Schade für ihn, dass rund 85% der Befragten Blizzard zumindest für fähig halten.



Nein, er wollte eher jene ins Lächerliche ziehen, die es wagen etwas gegen Blizzard zu sagen.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Sehe beide Spieleschmieden auf Augenhöhe. Bin mal gespannt, ob es irgendwann mal ein GTA Online gibt ... am besten mit der gesamten Weltkarte und man macht das Heimatdörfchen unsicher. ;o)
> 
> Aber Blizzard setzt von jeher eher auf Qualität, als auf Quantität und das zahlte sich bisher ja aus. Jeder Titel ist irgendwie Kult geworden bzw. wurde meist ein Referenztitel in den jeweiligen Genres. Legendär sind auch ihre Cinematics, welche ein richtiger Augenschmaus sind und sehr viel Atmosphäre rüberbringen.



GTA kann man seit VC online spielen.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Bei Blizzard sitzen definitv nicht die besten Grafiker oder besten 3D-Engine Coder.



Von Beidem bin ich nicht überzeugt, im Gegenteil: Um aus der Engine mit ihren Begrenzungen derart stimmige und stimmungsvolle Graphik herauszuholen braucht es Spitzengraphiker. Auch ist es erstaunlich, wie konsistent der typische WoW Stil durchgehalten wurde, andere Teams kriegen das nicht so hin, besonders schlimm ist es bei WAR, da sieht man sofort welches Team was entworfen hat. Und die Engine-Coder sind wahrscheinlich die besten des Fachs: nicht nur, das sie eine Engine geschaffen haben die selbst auf Bürorechnern von 2005 noch gut läuft, nein, sie haben 2002 (als die Entwickliung anfing) schon Code geschrieben, der Mehrkernprozessoren unterstützt. Als Programmiererin kann ich Dir sagen, wie extrem weitsichtig und fähig das war, Code für eine Prozessorklasse (Heimcomputer-Mehrkern) zu schreiben, die es noch gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, da wollte der TE wohl einen Flamewar gegen Blizzard lostreten. Schade für ihn



Sie. Und schade für Dich, das Du mein Eingangsposting nicht mal gelesen hast.


----------



## Haramann (27. Mai 2010)

Sie haben das meinermeinung nach beste spiel entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das reicht wohl aus grund eine der besten spieleschmieden der welt zu seein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wow *yahoo*


----------



## Avenenera (27. Mai 2010)

Blizz ist für mich auch derzeit die Top Spieleschmiede. Super Games aber vorallem weil Blizz auch den Mut hat Spiele einzustampfen wenn sie meinen es wird nichts besonderes, siehe Lord der Clans und Starcraft Ghost.

Klarerweise gibts es noch viele andere Top Spieleschmieden wie Dice, Bethesda, Bioware, nur liegt Blizz für mich noch ein bisschen vor denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## saat4ever (27. Mai 2010)

Naja hättest du mich diese Frage vor 3-4 Jahren gefragt hätte ich ganz klar Blizzad Nr 1 gesagt. Aber mittlerweile würd ich sagen haben sie etwas an Qualität verloren und die Konkurenz hat auch nicht geschlafen und Bomben Titel auf den Markt gebracht. Blizz gehört natürlich immer noch zu den besten aber über die Spiele die wir hier reden sind schon ziemlich "alt" und etwas neues gab es von Blizz die letzten Jahre nicht wirklich bis auf die Addons für WoW. Deswegen währe diese Umfrage in 1-2 Jahren wohl passender, dann könnten wir wirklich beantworten wie gut Blizzard/Activision jetzt ist, wenn dann SC:2 u Diablo III auf dem Markt sind.

Aber wie gesagt Blizz gehört auf Jedenfall zu den Top 5 weltweit. Es gibt nicht viele Schmieden auf die man sich verlassen kann wenns um Qualität geht, aber Blizz gehört neben Rockstar,Bioware und DICE ganz klar dazu.


----------



## Held² (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von Beidem bin ich nicht überzeugt, im Gegenteil: Um aus der Engine mit ihren Begrenzungen derart stimmige und stimmungsvolle Graphik herauszuholen braucht es Spitzengraphiker. Auch ist es erstaunlich, wie konsistent der typische WoW Stil durchgehalten wurde, andere Teams kriegen das nicht so hin, besonders schlimm ist es bei WAR, da sieht man sofort welches Team was entworfen hat. Und die Engine-Coder sind wahrscheinlich die besten des Fachs: nicht nur, das sie eine Engine geschaffen haben die selbst auf Bürorechnern von 2005 noch gut läuft, nein, sie haben 2002 (als die Entwickliung anfing) schon Code geschrieben, der Mehrkernprozessoren unterstützt. Als Programmiererin kann ich Dir sagen, wie extrem weitsichtig und fähig das war, Code für eine Prozessorklasse (Heimcomputer-Mehrkern) zu schreiben, die es noch gar nicht gibt.


Du übertreibst jetzt doch ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man Wow auf einen alten rechner zocken kann liegt daran das WoW 2004 erschienen ist 
sicher Blizzard hat mit Wotlk sehr viel aus der WoW engine rausgeholt aber das führt auch dazu das WoW auf höheren Grafik einstellungen enorme Leistung braucht und ich meine damit richtig hohe Leistung 
Ich kann mit meinem Rechner so gut wie jedes neu erschienene Spiel auf höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen ohne Fps zu verlieren aber in WoW hab ich ab und zu Fps abstürze wo das Spiel dann leicht zum ruckeln beginnt was 

WAR ist wirklich schlampig programmiert worden da stimm ich dir zu manche sachen sind sehr schön gelungen aber bei einigen sachen konnte ich auch nur den Kopfschütteln


----------



## Edanos (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Können die Spiele schreiben oder hatten sie bisher nur Glück?



Glück... Also ich weis jetzt echt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Anscheinend hast du keine Ahnung was du da sagst.
Ich will dich jetzt nicht angreifen aber so eine Frage ist irgendwie, naja, doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Glück kann man den Erfolg von Blizzard echt nicht erklären. Wirklich nicht!
Blizzard ist die weltweit beste Spieleschmiede, mit ganz großem Abstand!


----------



## Akusai (27. Mai 2010)

Naja bester Spieleschmiede kann ich nicht sagen. Eine gute auf jeden Fall.
Aber sie wissen ziemlich genau, wie man eine riesige Community am Bestehen hält und das für Jahre(zehnte).
Von daher, nich der Porsche/Ferarri-Bauer aber machen n super Golf/Astra/xy^^


----------



## Aerasan (27. Mai 2010)

infinity ward ist für mich aufgrund der CoD Spiele auch einer der großen entwickler!


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (27. Mai 2010)

Antwort 3: Sie wissen ganz einfach was die Kunden wollen. Da hilft auch kein Geflame, im Endeffekt gefällt es euch doch!

Nach wie vor auf Platz 1 bei mir: 
Rockstar Games...
Ich denke da nur an die GTA Reihe oder das brandneue Red Dead Redemption (bzw. an der Vorgänger Red Dead Revolver)... Unerreicht...

Platz 2:
Nintendo (stand irgendwo was von PC?^^)
Mario... was soll man sagen, ist das topbar von den Verkaufszahlen
Zelda... wtf?! LOL! BEST GAME EVAR!!! ROXX!!!11einself

Platz 3: Blizzard 
WC3 großer Fan
SC großer Fan
WoW großer Fan
Diablo 1&2 großer Fan


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich kann mit meinem Rechner so gut wie jedes neu erschienene Spiel auf höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen ohne Fps zu verlieren aber in WoW hab ich ab und zu Fps abstürze wo das Spiel dann leicht zum ruckeln beginnt was



Ich verwende einen i5 und eine 5870 sowie 8GBG RAM unter 64bit, das alles bei maximalen Einstllungen, und da ruckelt nichts und fps Einbrüche gibts auch nicht bei WoW.


----------



## Seph018 (27. Mai 2010)

Toll, dass du mit einem fast-highend-Rechner das Spiel spielen kannst, Technocrat. Nicht jeder hat so ein Ding rumstehen.


----------



## LaVerne (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und die Engine-Coder sind wahrscheinlich die besten des Fachs: nicht nur, das sie eine Engine geschaffen haben die selbst auf Bürorechnern von 2005 noch gut läuft, nein, sie haben 2002 (als die Entwickliung anfing) schon Code geschrieben, der Mehrkernprozessoren unterstützt. Als Programmiererin kann ich Dir sagen, wie extrem weitsichtig und fähig das war, Code für eine Prozessorklasse (Heimcomputer-Mehrkern) zu schreiben, die es noch gar nicht gibt.



Ich bezweifle langsam, daß Du überhaupt eine Ahnung von Programmieren hast. Der Multicore-Support ist nicht genuin in WoW implementiert gewesen; er wurde AFAIR in 2.3 nachgepatcht und bereitete anfangs sogar ziemliche Probleme wie Lags auf manchen Mehrkernprozessoren-Systemen. "Nachpatchen" ist - wie Du wissen solltest - keine "Zauberei" (siehe diverse D3D- sowie 3dfx-Patches aus der Pionierzeit der 3D-Computerspiele; siehe "Quake 4"-Mehrkern-Support).



> Heimcomputer-Mehrkern



Amiga, C64 etc. haben keine Mehrkern-Prozessoren und werden auch nicht von WoW unterstützt. "Heimcomputer-Mehrkern"... aber vom "Fach" sein wollen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Mai 2010)

aber die sc2 beta war letztes wocheende nach einführung eines neuen netzwerkcodes unspielbar buggy :O es hat bis sonntag gedauert bis die beta wieder stabil lief, schlecht schlecht...


ne mal im ernst, gibt nur wenige die so klasse spiele liefern wie die jungs da in kalifornien


----------



## gerome234 (27. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass ich Vollpreisspiele nur noch von Blizzard oder in seltenen Fällen noch von Bioware oder Bethesta kaufe. Bei allem anderen - vor allem EA - ist meine Geduld am Ende. Beispiele?
> 
> - Empire Total War: Mein PC übersteigt die empfohlenen (!) Anforderungen, aber das Spiel ruckelt trotzdem selbst mit schlechtester Grafik erbärmlich.
> 
> ...


Du kaufst keine Spiele von EA? Bioware gehört zu EA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Blizzard ist etwas überbewertet. Sie sind nicht schlecht, aber sie arbeiten nur an 3 Serien (Diablo,Warcraft, Starcraft) und brauchen 7 Jahre für ein Strategiespiel. Auch wenn es dadurch gut wird, 7 Jahre sind etwas zu viel für so ein Spiel. Und das sie sich von Activision gekauft haben lassen finde ich auch schade. Diese Firma korrumpiert Blizzard. Trotzdem ist Blizzard in Sachen bugs und feinschliff der beste Entwickler, genauso wie im Berreich MMORPGs.
Es gibt auch Entwickler, die in anderen Bereichen gut sind: Black Isle, was leider geschlossen ist, war für mich einer der besten Entwickler.(Fallout1, 2, planescape Torment, Baldurs Gate) Und Bioware ist auch super, Mass Effect1 und 2 sind einer der besten Action RPG überhaupt (den 2 find ich überhaupt am besten).
Dann gibt es noch Dice, die machen gute Shooter(Battelfield). Infinity ward hat mit CoD4 super arbeit geleistet, ist mit CoD: MW2 aber tief gesunken...
Rockstar Games macht tolle Open World spiele, GTA4 spiele ich immer gern oder auch San Andreas, und das neue Red Dead Redemption ist auch toll geworden.(Spiele es ununterbrochen!)
Es gibt viele gute Entwickler, auch Epic Games ist gut, ein paar EA Studios.
Was ich aber nicht ausstehen kann ist der publisher Activison. Ich hasse diese Firma. Guitar Hero gibts schon 7 Teile, CoD 6, die nutzen den Kunden sowas von aus. Ich hab von denen nur Guitar Hero: Metallica und CoD4, das sind die einzigen Spiele die gut sind von denen! 
Achja und Lucas Arts hat die besten Adventures gemacht! (Monkey Island FTW!!)


----------



## Vultrex (27. Mai 2010)

wenn man sich die Umsätze von Blizzard ansieht, bzw sie schätzt, und wieviele Millionen Spieler auf der Welt WoW, Diablo und Starcraft aktiv zocken. Dann würde ich sagen des Blizz ist BESTE und erfolgreichste Spieleschmiede aller Zeiten ist.

Verstehen kann ich die 18 leute die Blizz für vollkommen scheiße halten überhaupt nicht. Wenn sie alle Spiele für schwach halten, warum sind sie dann auch so einer Seite wie Buffed, wo es hauptsächlich um Blizz-Spiele geht????


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (27. Mai 2010)

Mittlerweile gehört doch eh schon fasst alles zu EA die kaufen auch alles auf was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. 
Ja ich finde Blizzard einer der Besten wenn ncith sogar die Beste spieleschmiede der Welt. Und man sollte wie es hier viele tuhen nicht nur WoW bewerten Blizzard hat vor WoW schon etliche Welterfolge gemacht mit ihren spielen und wird es nach WoW auch noch und warum Blizzard soviele schlecht bewerten wegen WoW ist nur lachhafft. Welches ist das erfolgreichste MMORPG allerzeiten? Ja genau WoW ob das spiel einem nun gefällt oder nicht spielt keine rolle der Erfolg eines spieles ist ausschlaggebend und wenn es das erfolgreichste spiel seiner art ist muss es ja den spielern gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Blizzard hat mich schon immer beeindruckt mit Warcraft 1-3+ TFT die Diablo reihe Starcraft usw. alles hammergeilespiele die ich heute noch spiele und ich jahre später wohl auch noch spielen werde weill sie einfach so geil sind wie sie eben sind^^.


----------



## Slinia (27. Mai 2010)

By the way gab es erst vor kurzem eine weltweite Umfrage zu den Spielschmieden (Den Link finde ich allerdings grad nicht).
Da wurde Blizzard im Halbfinale von Bioware geschlagen. Bioware musste sich dann im Finale von Valve geschlagen geben.

Repräsentativ war auch diese Umfrage sicher nicht überall aber sicher aussagekräftiger als eine Umfrage in einem Buffedforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mich erstaunt, dass bei Bioware immer nur die Titel Mass Effect und Dragon age fallen. Ohne zweifel aus meiner Sicht etwas vom Besten, was auf dem Markt ist aber gibt es denn keine Spieler, die Baldurs Gate, Jade Empire, kotor, usw. kennen? Alles zu seiner Zeit das Beste vom Besten

PPS: Eine Aussage muss ich noch korrigieren, die hier fälschlicherweise im Raum rumschwirrt. WoW bietet mit Abstand nicht die tiefste Story in einem MMO. Da wird es von Star Wars Galaxy um längen geschlagen auch wenn das Spiel um längen schlechter ist. Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel. Warhammer dürfte ebenfalls mehr Tiefgang besitzen.


----------



## -Baru- (27. Mai 2010)

Slinia schrieb:


> ...aber gibt es denn keine Spieler, die Baldurs Gate... kennen?...



Ich sag nur: Boo ^^


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Das sowas kommt war mir klar.
> 
> Zuerst einmal zu deinen Aufführungspunkten.
> 2 von 3 davon kann ein Spieler selber machen.
> ...



Eh wie jetzt. Und nen Mapeditor zu Programmieren bei dem du jede noch so kleine Konstante und Variable einstellen kannst ist also leichter als 20 maps zu machen. Aha.
Mal ehrlich: WC3 ist nur so genial geworden gerade WEGEN dem genialen Mapeditor der dich jeden kranken scheiß entwickeln lässt. Also ich find schon das einen editor zu machen der soviel verändern lässt ein bisschen viel mehr genialer ist als 2 maps mehr...So gibts inzwischen in wc3 1st person shooter, RPG´s, klassisches strategiespiel, TD´s, usw.

wenn wc4 keinen map editor haben sollte, würden sie bestimmt 90% der warcraft-spieler verlieren, allein weil alle idioten im B-net DotA abhängig sind wenn man sich so die offenen maps anguckt^-^

Ich scheiß auf innovation wenn das spiel selbst genial ist, spaß macht und vor allem: noch nen geilen editor oben drauf hat. welcher übrigens schon ziemlich innovativ ist, weil nun jeder der sich ein bisschen damit auseinandersetzt selbst ganz neue spielarten machen kann...Ich kenne nicht viele Spiele, die so einen genialen editor haben.

ich sagte ICH kenne nicht soviele, bombardiert mich nu nich mit flames SPiel XYZ hat nen 10 mal so tollen editor.
^^


----------



## chriss95 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Punkt 2 perfekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sind nicht die besten, aber teilen sich den ersten Platz mit Bioware ( die machen richtig hammer Spiele )
ABER Blizz ist das Nonplusultra in sachen Kundenbeziehung aka Support etc. Die schaffen es immer wieder ihre ~20 Millionen?? Kunden zubehalten und auch auf ihre Wünsche einzugehen(hab ich irgendwo gelesen das es soviele aktieve B-Net-Acc's gibt)
Aber 3 Punkte die am besten an dem Spiel sind:
1) Die Story ( Super Story)
2) Die offene Welt und Quests (fast kein anderes Spiel hat eine so komplexe und offene Welt)
3) Pve & PvP super balanced

MFG
Chriss


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber die sc2 beta war letztes wocheende nach einführung eines neuen netzwerkcodes unspielbar buggy :O es hat bis sonntag gedauert bis die beta wieder stabil lief, schlecht schlecht...



Beta.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber die sc2 beta war letztes wocheende nach einführung eines neuen netzwerkcodes unspielbar buggy :O es hat bis sonntag gedauert bis die beta wieder stabil lief, schlecht schlecht...



Frechheit!!
da serviert Blizz doch tatsächlich ne Beta mit Fehlern!
Das geht ja mal gar nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (27. Mai 2010)

Slinia schrieb:


> PS: Mich erstaunt, dass bei Bioware immer nur die Titel Mass Effect und Dragon age fallen. Ohne zweifel aus meiner Sicht etwas vom Besten, was auf dem Markt ist aber gibt es denn keine Spieler, die Baldurs Gate, Jade Empire, kotor, usw. kennen? Alles zu seiner Zeit das Beste vom Besten


Naja Jade Empire hat mir persönlicht nicht gefallen aber Kotor 1 gehört zu einer meiner Lieblings Pc Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich freue mich eh schon auf SWTOR^.^)

Baldurs Gate ist von der Story sicher extrem geil wenn ich mir so die erzählungen anhöre aber leider ist das Spiel schon sau alt und mich schreckt doch ein bisschen die unhandliche steuerung ab Baldurs Gate zu spielen 



Slinia schrieb:


> PPS: Eine Aussage muss ich noch korrigieren, die hier fälschlicherweise im Raum rumschwirrt. WoW bietet mit Abstand nicht die tiefste Story in einem MMO. Da wird es von Star Wars Galaxy um längen geschlagen auch wenn das Spiel um längen schlechter ist. Das ist aber nur ein Beispiel. Warhammer dürfte ebenfalls mehr Tiefgang besitzen.


... oder HDRO 
Ich finde es schon toll das BLizzard mit Wotlk mehr Story reingebracht hat aber zum teil kommt die einfach nur unglaubwürdig rüber z.B. das Video nachdem man Arthas getötet hat fand ich nur lächerlich



> - Dragon Age
> 
> ... schon quasi verjährte Downloads neuen Contents, weil die Downloads ewig dauern


den satz verstehe ich nicht ganz was meinst du genau mit verjährte Downloads?



> ... nach Stunden bemerkt man, das AddOns gar nicht aktiviert sind bzw. aktiviert gespeichert werden.


meinst du damit die DLC oder Spieler Mods?



> ... dann merkt man, daß sie aufgrund eines miesen Bugs gar nicht startbar sind ...


siehe antwort 2

Ich selber bin ja nur gespannt ob man für D3 irgendwelche monatlichen gebühren zahlen muss weil dann zock ich das Spiel nur einmal offline durch und lege es wieder in meinen unaufgeräumten Schrank rein *snif*


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Der Multicore-Support ist nicht genuin in WoW implementiert gewesen



Ist er, aber nur als Dualcore. 2.3 erweiterte dann auf die Unterstützung beliebig vieler Kerne, wiewohl WoW selsbt anscheinen nie mehr als 4 verwendet.



> "Heimcomputer-Mehrkern"... aber vom "Fach" sein wollen...



Habe die Formulierung extra für Laien wie Dich gewählt, um die Maschinen von industriellen Mehrkernrechnern, die es damals schon gab, zu unterscheiden.

Übrigens: Die Amiga und die Atari 8-bit Rechner sind tatsächlich Multiprozessorrechner. Mehrkern würde man sie nicht nennen, da die Prozessoren alle verschieden sind und eigene Maschienensprachen haben. Die Amiga-Modelle haben 4, die Atari 8bits 2 Prozessoren. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Mai 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> ...
> den satz verstehe ich nicht ganz was meinst du genau mit verjährte Downloads?
> ...
> meinst du damit die DLC oder Spieler Mods?
> ...


Also mit verjährten Downloads meinte ich, daß die Downloads für die DLCs ewig dauern.
Die Server sind dermaßen lahm.

Die DLCs müssen ja aktiviert sein, nur klappt das sehr unregelmäßig.
Erst sind sie aktiviert, dann wieder nicht.
Und jedes Mal bei nem Spielstart muss man erneut abwarten, was passiert, 
da die Aktivierungseinstellungen irgendwie nicht gespeichert bleiben.

Dann waren sie mal aktiviert und ich wollte ein DLC starten - Option war da.
Nur der NPC machte nach dem Gespräch gar nix (verschwand nicht z.B. zur Wächterfestung)

Mir ist da schnell die Lust vergangen für so ein teures Spiel.


----------



## Held² (27. Mai 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also mit verjährten Downloads meinte ich, daß die Downloads für die DLCs ewig dauern.
> Die Server sind dermaßen lahm.
> 
> Die DLCs müssen ja aktiviert sein, nur klappt das sehr unregelmäßig.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich solche probleme mit den DLCs garnicht 
die DLCs konnte ich recht schnell runter laden und mit der aktivierung hatte ich auch nie probleme x:

das die DLCs jetzt nicht der oberhammer sind im vergleich zum Hauptspiel sind war ja leider klar aber Wardens Keep und die Rücker nach Ostagar waren jetzt nicht so schlecht


----------



## Wiikend (27. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Alles absolut geniale Riesentitel, wer kann da mithalten?



Rockstar,CAPCOM(Monster Hunter forever),Piranja Bytes glaube ich nicht aber ich mag sie einfach^^
Achja und der Knaller:Nintendo (Snes <3)


----------



## Simi1994 (27. Mai 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Im Moment die beste Spieleschmiede der Welt.
> 
> World of Warcraft
> Diablo
> ...



Valve kann man auch noch nennen, Half Life ftw^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (27. Mai 2010)

Eine der besten. Meiner Meinung nach machen sie ihre Abeit sehr gut und ich kann nicht verstehen, warum immer dieselben Leute bei jeder WoW Meldung anfangen zu meckern. 

Derzeit ist mein Favorit Bioware, da ich Mass Effect (2 und irgendwann auch 3) einfach genial finde, Dragon Age (+Erweiterung) ebenso und auf Star Wars ToR freue ich mich schon seit der Ankündigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Alter Star Wars Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. Mai 2010)

MAn fragt auf Buffed, was die beste Spielschmiede ist...hey ich lauf mal eben rein zu Mediamarkt und schrei: Wer ist hier Blöd-mann? 
Blizzard war vor Jahren Top, jetzt lebt Blizzard nur noch von ihren abhängigen Zombies die echt jeden Scheiß kaufen den man ihnen vorsetzt, solang Blizzard draufsteht.
Dazu gehären auch Spiele wo nur 20% beim kauf funktioniert (SC2), oder ne simple neue Textur für ein vorhandenen Modell für 20 Euronen...sagt ja alles aus...


----------



## Zwigg (27. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> MAn fragt auf Buffed, was die beste Spielschmiede ist...hey ich lauf mal eben rein zu Mediamarkt und schrei: Wer ist hier Blöd-mann?
> Blizzard war vor Jahren Top, jetzt lebt Blizzard nur noch von ihren abhängigen Zombies die echt jeden Scheiß kaufen den man ihnen vorsetzt, solang Blizzard draufsteht.
> Dazu gehären auch Spiele wo nur 20% beim kauf funktioniert (SC2), oder ne simple neue Textur für ein vorhandenen Modell für 20 Euronen...sagt ja alles aus...




du oller hater

bestverkaufte MMO weltweit = WoW
beliebtestes RTS = SC (demnächst evtl. SC2)
bestes H&S = Diablo 2

Diese 3 Games machen Blizz aktuell zu der Besten Schmiede der Welt weil Sie breit gefächert einfach spitzen Qualität liefern


----------



## Technocrat (27. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Blizzard war vor Jahren Top


Man fragt sich, was einer wie Du in diesem Forum macht. Sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Du wirst von einem Blizzard Konkurrenten bezahlt oder Du hast keine Knete mehr für WoW und versuchst krampfhaft, anderen Leuten das Spiel auszureden damit sich Dein Neid lindert. Egal wie: in beiden Fällen hast Du hier nichts verloren - shove off!


----------



## Arosk (27. Mai 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> du oller hater
> 
> bestverkaufte MMO weltweit = WoW
> beliebtestes RTS = SC (demnächst evtl. SC2)
> ...



Bitte... Beliebtestes RTS? Da kommt Age of Empire, Anno und andere Spiele lang ran. Warcraft erst recht.


----------



## Held² (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, was einer wie Du in diesem Forum macht. Sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Du wirst von einem Blizzard Konkurrenten bezahlt oder Du hast keine Knete mehr für WoW und versuchst krampfhaft, anderen Leuten das Spiel auszureden damit sich Dein Neid lindert. Egal wie: in beiden Fällen hast Du hier nichts verloren - shove off!



Es stimmt schon das er seinen Beitrag ein bisschen anders hätte schreiben können trotztdem darfst du ihm nicht verbieten nur weil er Contra Blizzard ist hier im Forum was zu posten und bitte bleibts beim Thema....


----------



## Horika (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, was einer wie Du in diesem Forum macht. Sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Du wirst von einem Blizzard Konkurrenten bezahlt oder Du hast keine Knete mehr für WoW und versuchst krampfhaft, anderen Leuten das Spiel auszureden damit sich Dein Neid lindert. Egal wie: in beiden Fällen hast Du hier nichts verloren - shove off!




Ist das ein Blizzard-Lobeshymnen-Thread, oder ein Diskussionsforum?

Wie viele Blizzard-Spiele wurden in den letzten 5 Jahren veröffentlicht?
Vor der WoW-Ära wurden jedes Jahr 1-3 sehr gute Spiele entwickelt. Seit WoW gibt's nichts anderes, und wie ich finde, eine sehr traurige Entwicklung!


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Mai 2010)

Horika schrieb:


> Vor der WoW-Ära wurden jedes Jahr 1-3 sehr gute Spiele entwickelt. Seit WoW gibt's nichts anderes, und wie ich finde, eine sehr traurige Entwicklung!



Könnte *eventuell *daran liegen, dass sie seit geraumer Zeit an Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 werkeln und mind. alle 1,5 Jahre ein WoW-Addon rausbringen wollen. Schon mal ein Spiel entwickelt? Da fließt eine Menge Wasser den Fluss runter... man könnte es natürlich auch wie EA machen und Spiele am Fließband produzieren. Auch wenn unterm Strich nur faule Eier rauskommen.


----------



## stormice (27. Mai 2010)

Natürlich ist Blizzard sehr gut,
aber ich denke das zum Beispiel Sega auch sehr gute Sachen rausbringt
Sonic zum Beispiel einfach Klassiker, nicht?^^
Oder Nintendo mit Mario, haha ^^


Grüsse


----------



## stormice (27. Mai 2010)

Natürlich ist Blizzard sehr gut,<br>aber ich denke das zum Beispiel Sega auch sehr gute Sachen rausbringt<br>Sonic zum Beispiel einfach Klassiker, nicht?^^<br>Oder Nintendo mit Mario, haha ^^<br><br><br>Grüsse<br>


----------



## Horika (27. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Könnte *eventuell *daran liegen, dass sie seit geraumer Zeit an Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 werkeln und mind. alle 1,5 Jahre ein WoW-Addon rausbringen wollen. Schon mal ein Spiel entwickelt? Da fließt eine Menge Wasser den Fluss runter... man könnte es natürlich auch wie EA machen und Spiele am Fließband produzieren. Auch wenn unterm Strich nur faule Eier rauskommen.



Alle zwei Jahre ein WoW-Addon - zu mehr hat's bei Blizzard leider nicht gereicht.

Sicherlich benötigt ein Spiel eine längere Entwicklungszeit, aber bei Blizzard haben die Spiele der letzten Jahre alle den "Duke Nukem"-in progress forever-Effekt. Aber im Juli werden sie es wohl endlich geschafft haben ein grafisches Update zu SC zu bringen. Es lebe die schöne neue Blizzard-Welt...


----------



## LaVerne (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ist er, aber nur als Dualcore. 2.3 erweiterte dann auf die Unterstützung beliebig vieler Kerne, wiewohl WoW selsbt anscheinen nie mehr als 4 verwendet.



Als "Laie wie mich" erscheint es wenig plausibel, daß ein Projektleiter 2002 gesagt hat: "Nun, wir haben zwar keine Ahnung, wie die Befehlsstruktur der eventuell kommenden Mehrkern-Prozessoren aussieht, aber ihr entwickelt das dann schon! Dafür schieben wir dann Dinge wie eine komplette Texturierung von vom Spieler nicht sichtbaren Bereichen auf, damit wir so richtig viel Arbeit haben, sollte uns doch mal einfallen, die Welt für Flugmounts freizugeben! Jaha, so clever sind wir!"

Eine Quelle würde dem Laien mit Sicherheit helfen, damit dieses Szenario glaubhaft erscheint. 



> Habe die Formulierung extra für Laien wie Dich gewählt, um die Maschinen von industriellen Mehrkernrechnern, die es damals schon gab, zu unterscheiden.



Aber sicher - weil Laien auch soviel Ahnung von Industrie-Rechnern haben. Ist das erste, was ihnen in den Sinn kommt, wenn man von "Mehrkern-Prozessoren" spricht.



> Übrigens: Die Amiga und die Atari 8-bit Rechner sind tatsächlich Multiprozessorrechner. Mehrkern würde man sie nicht nennen, da die Prozessoren alle verschieden sind und eigene Maschienensprachen haben. Die Amiga-Modelle haben 4, die Atari 8bits 2 Prozessoren. Soviel dazu.


Nur hat hier keiner von Mehrfachprozessoren gesprochen. Das "Klugscheissen" ging gehörig nach hinten los.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, was einer wie Du in diesem Forum macht. Sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Du wirst von einem Blizzard Konkurrenten bezahlt oder Du hast keine Knete mehr für WoW und versuchst krampfhaft, anderen Leuten das Spiel auszureden damit sich Dein Neid lindert. Egal wie: in beiden Fällen hast Du hier nichts verloren - shove off!



Wie niedlich! Die TE möchte Leute, die Blizzard nicht positiv gegenüberstehen, am liebsten aus dem Forum heraushaben - bloss keinen Gegenwind bekommen. In Zusammenhang mit der von der TE erstellten Umfrage, wie die User die Arbeit Blizz' bewerten, zeigt sich hier "Fangirltum" in Reinkultur. Die von der TE immer gerne wiederholte, an verwirrte Zeitgenossen erinnernde "Verschwörungstheorie" ist so daneben, die ignoriert man nicht mal. Das hier ist verdammt peinlich, wenn Dein von Dir im Profil angegebenes Alter stimmen sollte.


----------



## Zydoom (27. Mai 2010)

Blizzard ist eine 1a Spieleschmiede.
Activision Blizzard jedoch nicht.

Die Fusion hätten sie lieber lassen sollen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Bobby Ross (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Blizzard war und ist eine der Besten Spieleschmieden der Welt !


----------



## boonfish (27. Mai 2010)

stormice schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Blizzard sehr gut,
> aber ich denke das zum Beispiel *Sega* auch sehr gute Sachen rausbringt
> Sonic zum Beispiel einfach Klassiker, nicht?^^
> Oder Nintendo mit Mario, haha ^^
> ...



*Sega??!* 

Sega ist tot und wenn Sonic einen freien Willen hätte, hätte er sich schon vor langer Zeit erschossen...


----------



## Mykeeper (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde derzeit Blizzard mit Apple vergleichen, sie haben "Innovationen" geschaffen und alles, was Blizzard nun anfässt, wird zu Gold! Ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist der Masse egal.


----------



## Chosir! (27. Mai 2010)

Blizzard ist auf jeden fall eine der besten Spieleschmieden 
aber was habt ihr alle gegen Activision , ich persönlich finde die CoD-reihe sehr gut
da ich auch sehr viel PS spiele finde ich Rockstar und Ubisoft auch sehr gut....
ich denke hier gehen die meinungen eh ziemlich stark auseinander , da jeder seine vorlieben hat ....

Eine der besten Spieleschmieden , aber die beste ? ;D


----------



## Exicoo (27. Mai 2010)

Verdammt gut, sie gehören zum Besten, was Spiele schreibt

Jetzt kommt auch noch Cataclysm raus... Daumen hoch Blizz!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen blizz ist verdammt gut.
ob es die beste Spieleschmiede ist kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich mich nicht wirklich mit games auskenne.


----------



## Gecko93 (27. Mai 2010)

Meine Antwort:
Verdammt gut, sie gehören zum Besten, was Spiele schreibt
Begründung:
Sie sind nicht die beste der Welt. Im Bereich Ego-Shooter mischen sie zum Beispiel garnicht mit. In Folge dessen, gibt es für mich auch garkeine beste Spieleschmiede.
Blizzard hat sich auf jeden Fall auf Platz 1 der MMOs festgesetzt und feiert auch in der Strategiesparte gewaltige Erfolge. Für mich gehören sie damit zu den Weltbesten, aber wie gesagt die einzig wahre beste gibt es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

*"Verdammt gut, sie gehören zum Besten, was Spiele schreibt"

*keines von blizzards spielen hat mich bisher enttäuscht :>


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Man fragt sich, was einer wie Du in diesem Forum macht. Sehe da nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Du wirst von einem Blizzard Konkurrenten bezahlt oder Du hast keine Knete mehr für WoW und versuchst krampfhaft, anderen Leuten das Spiel auszureden damit sich Dein Neid lindert. Egal wie: in beiden Fällen hast Du hier nichts verloren - shove off!



Für ne fast 50jährige Frau machst dich langsam wirklich lächerlich mit deinem Geschreibsel.

Ausserdem könnte man sich im Gegenzug - unter Betrachtung deiner x tausend Posts, die in so gut wie JEDER WOW-News und/oder -Thred auftauchen - langsam fragen, ob DU auf Blizzards Gehaltsliste stehst... oder es vielleicht glaubst, dies zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und spar dir die Mühe, wieder eine arrogante PN an mich zu schreiben.

Primus Pilus


----------



## mattenowie (27. Mai 2010)

diese umfrage ist genauso sinnvoll wie eine umfrage zum thema "schmeckt vanilleeis am besten??""


----------



## Bacchus (27. Mai 2010)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Ich würde derzeit Blizzard mit Apple vergleichen, sie haben "Innovationen" geschaffen und alles, was Blizzard nun anfässt, wird zu Gold! Ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist der Masse egal.



Ich möchte Blizzard ebenfalls mit Apple vergleichen. Unglaublich Geldgierig und Interresieren sich nicht für ihre Kunden, nein sie machen sich sogar lächerlich über sie. ( April-Scherze wie damals die Tinfoil-Cap sind ein Spott an den zahlenden Kunden). Außerdem machen sie dummen Kindern weis das diese ihre Produkte kaufen müssen um Hipp zu sein.
Die Qualität der Produkte hat in den letzten Jahren so rapide abgenommen das es schon unschön ist


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. Mai 2010)

Für mich und ists bleibt Bioware, bin da noch nie enttäuscht worden. Wenn "The Old Republic" nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit läuft, können wir das ja nochmal Revue passieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz ist nicht schlecht, die Verkaufszahlen sagen alles, aber man hatte nun auch den Durchbruch mit den Online-Rollenspielen, nicht zuletzt ein Grund für den Erfolg. Dieser wurde nat. noch durch die alte WC Community verstärkt^^


----------



## Slayv (27. Mai 2010)

wow ist nicht alles, was blizzard zu bieten hat. jeder der schon ein paar jahre vor wow ab und an gezockt hat und sicht mit strategiespielen befasst hat ist um blizzard fast nicht rum gekommen.
WC1 hab ich nur sehr kurz gepspielt, dann WC2 und von der reihe am bekanntesten (neusten) WC3 / TfT. Dazu kommt Diablo, was ich nie gemocht habe, das liegt aber an der spielmechanik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ich aber sehe, dass heute immer noch ein grossteil von meinen freunden und mir diese spiele WC3, Diablo 2 oder SC1 / 2 (BETA! = juhu!) spielen und wie wenig fehler es gegenüber anderen games hat und der support ist immer noch, nach jahren und jahrzehnten da, dann kann man wahrlich nicht meckern.

Blizzard ist die beste spieleschmiede was Strategie, (Hack and Slay, sofern man das so gelten lassen kann) und MMO beziehen, shooter oder andere spiele arten machte Blizzard nicht.
und nicht umsonnst ist WoW seit 5Jahren (europe) und fast 6Jahren(USA) einfach die nr.1 bei seinesgleichen.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Bacchus schrieb:


> Ich möchte Blizzard ebenfalls mit Apple vergleichen. Unglaublich Geldgierig und Interresieren sich nicht für ihre Kunden, nein sie machen sich sogar lächerlich über sie. ( April-Scherze wie damals die Tinfoil-Cap sind ein Spott an den zahlenden Kunden). Außerdem machen sie dummen Kindern weis das diese ihre Produkte kaufen müssen um Hipp zu sein.
> Die Qualität der Produkte hat in den letzten Jahren so rapide abgenommen das es schon unschön ist



Ich unterstreiche das hier einfach mal.  Aber das in einem WoW-Forum posten wird leider keinen Zweck haben. Suchtgeblendete Fanboys, kennste?


----------



## Gias (28. Mai 2010)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Ich würde derzeit Blizzard mit Apple vergleichen, sie haben "Innovationen" geschaffen und alles, was Blizzard nun anfässt, wird zu Gold! Ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist der Masse egal.



aple triffts ziemlich auf den punkt, reichlich hersteller die gleiches billiger verkaufen aber dank bestem marketing und einer fangemeide deren Glauben Hexenjägern erfurcht gebietet halten sie sich vorne. 

Blizzards Spiele sind qualitativ alle top, leider ist die Politik der firma immer schlimmer geworden. Um bei WoW zu bleiben: Beim Arenaturnier gibt es ein Preisgeld für die Amerikaner, für uns Europäer gibt es nichts, trotzdem sollen wir genausoviel zahlen um auf den Arenaserver zu dürfen, nette Kundenpolitik. Battlenet eula und Umgang mit Kundendaten wären weitere Stichpunkte.
All das hat mich zum Entschluss geführt nichts mehr bei denen zu kaufen. Zumal es mittlerweile so viele andere gute Spiele gibt und ich eher Biowäres star wars mmo probieren werde als 5 weitere lvl wow.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Blizz gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den besten Spieleentwicklern der Welt.

Activision und die Community sind es, die WoW kaputt machen


----------



## Mirano (28. Mai 2010)

also ich frag mich ob es in einem WoW-Forum sinnvoll ist zu Fragen ob der Entwickler des Spiels gut ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mein ich könnte genausogut auch in ein Aion-Forum gehn und Fragen ob NC-Soft ein guter Spieleentwickler ist, da würden wir auch alle Versichern, dass NC-Soft zu den besten gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Abgesehen davon jo Blizzard macht gute Spiele wie WoW (würde ich es nicht mögen wäre ich ja auch nicht hier...)


----------



## Deadwool (28. Mai 2010)

eine lächerliche Fanboy Umfrage.

es fehlt der Punkt:

- Sie wissen wie man am meisten Kohle aus WoW rausholt und setzen das gezielt um

und nein, das ist nicht das selbe wie "sie wissen was ihre Kunden wollen". Sie setzen lediglich darauf dass ihre bestehenden Kunden abhängig genug sind, jede Entwicklung mitzumachen.


----------



## evergrace (28. Mai 2010)

in der reiehenfolge
1. Valve
2. Blizzard
3. Square


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> eine lächerliche Fanboy Umfrage.



Eine Lächerliche Fanboy Antwort


Liest du dir deinen Müll eigentlich durch bevor du ihn abschickst?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich unterstreiche das hier einfach mal.  Aber das in einem WoW-Forum posten wird leider keinen Zweck haben. Suchtgeblendete Fanboys, kennste?


Naja, wenn man sonst nicht mehr weiß, was man sagen soll, lässt man halt gern so einen dummen Spruch los, um das letzte Wort zu haben. Du solltest der FDP beitreten.


----------



## Yinj (28. Mai 2010)

Meine meinung zu Blizz ist, das sie Eigentlich ganz gute arbeit leisten und sehr Gute Spiele auf den Markt bringen. Hier und da Gibts kleine Probleme aber das ist normal, Blizz bringt wenigstens schnell en Patch oder Hotfix raus worauf man bei manch anderen Spielen Jahre warten kann. Und Die Leute die sich über jeden Bug usw aufregen haben keine ahnung wie gut durchdacht ein Spiel sein muss und vorallem wie man es Programmiert...


----------



## Indinya (28. Mai 2010)

meiner meinung nach gehört activision blizzard zu den besten der welt.alles was sie anfassen wird zu gold.jeder titel fesselt.
aber wenns nach mir geht dann hat Bioware einfach die nase vorn.aber das ist halt nur meine meinung.zum glück hat halt jeder einen anderen geschmack =)


----------



## Yinj (28. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> eine lächerliche Fanboy Umfrage.
> 
> es fehlt der Punkt:
> 
> ...




Willkommen im Kapitalismus... So läuft die Welt heute nunmal und wenn du dir andere Spiel, Produkte oder sonstwas anschaust wirst du merken das Blizzard nicht die einzigen sind die das machen.

PS: Sry for doppel post


----------



## Anato (28. Mai 2010)

Nach langem überlegen, schreibe ich jetzt doch etwas hierrein, auch und das ist mein erstes mal, lese ich mir nicht alle Beiträge durch  vielleicht aber später (erkennbar an "edit")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will auch niemanden persönlich angreifen oder diskremminieren aber das muss jetzt einfach sein (nimms nicht persönlich)







Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> aber ich bringe hier mal einen Satz von einer berühmten Person aus einer Serie von gestern:
> "Es interessiert mich so wenig wie alles in dieser gegend, auf dieser Welt, in unserem Sonnensystem. Und auch alles im ganzen Universum und in Vergangenheit und Gegenwart und Zukunft existierenden Sache in dieser und jeder anderen Dimension." Zitat ende.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freak


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Denk aber bitte bei deiner Finanzpolitik mal an die Asugaben die blizz hat, dass machen komischerweise die wenigsten, wieviel Kunden sind den nötig um ein monatliches gehalt zu bezahlen? (leider etwas ungenau weil andere finanzbedürfisse bzw. währung) gehn wir deshalb von einem min. lohn von 1300€ im monat aus?! Das sind, richtig 100treue kunden, und blizz hat viele mitarbeiter.... mom ich kram da mal etwas heraus:

-4600Mitarbeiter
-340 Buchhalter (Schränke 4win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-32 Programmierer für SpieleEngine, Interface etc.

-2056 Gamemaster

Und technisches:

-112,5Tbyte Ram

-75000CPU`s

und die allerschönste zahl zum schluss, wenn es mal wieder rumbugt oder die wartungsarbeiten dauern länger, denkt einfach an diese:

-5,5Millionen Zeilen Quellcode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> *"Verdammt gut, sie gehören zum Besten, was Spiele schreibt"
> 
> *keines von blizzards spielen hat mich bisher enttäuscht :>



ist Ja auch nicht schwer sie recyclen ja auch seit 15 Jahren 3 Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard gehört zwar zu den besten meiner Meinung nach aber nur daher da es kaum "erfolgreiche" gibt
die sich über all die Jahre gehalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cois (28. Mai 2010)

Hab mal das dritte angekreuzt. Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Blizz Fanatiker, aber immerhin spiele ich seit erscheinen WoW, habe davor einiges an Zeit in Diabolo und Diabolo 2 Investiert. Aber, ich habe schon spiele gespielt die mich mehr gefesselt haben, wie zum beispiel Fallout, Baldurs Gate, und einige Bioware spiele (Mass Effect, Dragon Age), die für mich einfach der Punkt sind Blizz nicht auf einen zu hohen Thron zu setzen. Ich suche nebenbei auch immer wieder nach einem MMORPG das mich genau so fesseln kann wie WoW (wäre Ultima Online Graphisch ausgereifter wäre das mein Lieblings MMORPG, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden). Bis jetzt war halt noch nichts dabei.


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal unter vorbehalt angekreuzt das sie nicht wissen wo sie eigentlich hinwollen.
> 
> Ich sage nichts dagegen das Blizzard schon einige gute Titel gemacht hat. Ich z.b spiele auch heute noch den ersten Teil von Starcraft oder Warcraft III.
> 
> ...


Also kann dem nur zustimmen, es wird irgendwie nichts mehr neues, wirklich gutes gebracht alles nur immer wieder erweitert. Bald ist man lvl 100 und kauf sich seine Items, fertig.





Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> "Es interessiert mich so wenig wie alles in dieser gegend, auf dieser Welt, in unserem Sonnensystem. Und auch alles im ganzen Universum und in Vergangenheit und Gegenwart und Zukunft existierenden Sache in dieser und jeder anderen Dimension." Zitat ende.


Dr. Cox, aber du hast Hugh Jackman vergessen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (28. Mai 2010)

Naja was heisst WoW ist das beste MMO...die zeiten sind vorbei, Blizzard hat ein gutes MMORGP mal gemacht...ja, jetzt ist es das schlechteste das ich kenne...
Aber Blizzard macht halt echt geile Hack´n Slays...sowie World of Diablocraft....


----------



## Rainaar (28. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Naja was heisst WoW ist das beste MMO...die zeiten sind vorbei, Blizzard hat ein gutes MMORGP mal gemacht...ja, jetzt ist es das schlechteste das ich kenne...



Na dann kennst ja nich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


Blizz hat die Spielerschaft zu gut bedient und sich dadurch eine Armee von verwöhnten, rumnörgelden Einzelkindern herangezogen.
In anderen MMOs ist die Spielerschaft um einiges Leidensfähiger ( vergl. z,b. StarTrek, War )

Nebenbei sollte man endlich kapieren, das Blizzard nur ein Angebot macht; Das Angebot zu spielen. Nehmt es an und freut Euch oder lasst es wenn es Euch nicht gefällt. 
Ich glaube tatsächlich das Leute wie Pyrodimi so angepi**t sindweil sie eben nix finden was ihnen mehr Spaß macht. Denn wer schreibt im Ernst von schlechtesten MMO und hat als einzigstes Spiel in der Xfire Sig WOW mit über 800 Stunden drin?


----------



## Pyrodimi (28. Mai 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Na dann kennst ja nich viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Liegt wohl daran das Xfire mit Lotro im DX10 nicht funktioniert, AoC auchso..DX kein Xfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich Spiele gern WoW...nix tun und trotzdem vorn dabei, richtig Hack´n Slay halt, aber die Zeiten wo WoW ein ernsthaftes MMORGP war die sind vorbei.
Seichte Story die sich immer mehr in lächerlichkeiten verstrickt (zigwiederbelebte Bosse,übermächtige aus vielen Geschichten unbezwinbare Gestalten die fast unbezwingbar sind, ja ich spreche hie runter andren von Maly, den jeder MAge in 10 min vom Himmel rotzt)....
WoW lebt nur noch genau von dem wovon Diablo immer gelebt hat..der Itemsammelwut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher ist es das schlechteste MMORGP (MMO is es ja immer noch aber echt NUR MMO), aber das geilste "Hack da drauf rum und sack das lila teil ein" Spiel


----------



## Königmarcus (28. Mai 2010)

Blizz gehört zu der Elite der Spieleschmieden! Warum haben die sonst so einen grandiosen Erfolg? ^^


----------



## Norti (28. Mai 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich Leute..bis ihr mit WoW angefangen habt, dachtet ihr immer aufn schuhlhof, wenn die Pc Nerds von Blizzard gesprochen haben, das ihr euch am nächsten Tag etwas wärmer anziehen solltet.

Nennt mir mal andere Spiele von Blizzard als WoW, Warcraft, Diablo und Starcraft.

Die von euch Jetzt an Lost Wikings und Rock'n'Roll Racing genannt haben, Glückwunsch!
Ihr habt Blizzard vor Warcraft kennengelernt.

Aber der grßte Teil von euch weiß nicht mal das Blizzard in ihrer Anfangszeit auch ein Herr der Ringe Spiel gebastelt hat, und welch oh Wunder, Warcraft ist fast das Selbe wie Herr der Ringe.

Silicon & Synapse..ähm ich meine Blizzard hat nie wirklich was selber erfunden...nur das Rad noch runder gemacht.

Sie handeln halt nach der alten Redensart "Was der Bauer nicht kennt das frisst er nicht"

P.S.: Noch was, schaut mal bei google nach Verkaufszahlen für Nintendo nach ;D dann sehen wir wer der erfolgreichste Spieleschmied heutzutage ist.


----------



## Kamaji (28. Mai 2010)

Unangefochten die beste Spieleschmiede


----------



## LukasKlinge (28. Mai 2010)

hier wird nicht über blizz gejammert die haben geile spiele erfunden 

LG


----------



## Sualtach (28. Mai 2010)

Diablo und WoW sind gute Spiele von Blizzard .

Aber das was WoW mal war von Blizzard ist es schon lange nicht mehr .
Das einzigste was Blizz macht ist Kohle ( was ja auch sein muss) aber mehr nicht , die Zeiten das Sie sich um die Spieler gekümmert haben ist lange her .

Und die beste Spiele-Schmiede ? Alleine wenn ich sehe was Blizz hier hinstellt als wäre es von Ihnen ist schon lächerlich , Blizzard klaut nur von anderen Spielen die Ideen und verkauft es als eigenes und die Leute klatschen beifall.


----------



## Sualtach (28. Mai 2010)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Unangefochten die beste Spieleschmiede



und wenn ich dann sowas lese muss ich fast kotzen über soviel dummheit , aber typisch Fanboy


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann sowas lese muss ich fast kotzen über soviel dummheit , aber typisch Fanboy



Ich muss lachen über so viel "Ignoranz", um es nicht ganz so unfreundlich auszudrücken. Naja, ich seh schon. Die >80%, die laut der Umfrage mit Blizzard zufrieden sind, sind alles dumme, abhängige Suchtis. 


Nur du und deine Kollegen von der Heulbojen-Behörde & Co., ihr habt den Durchblick, dass Blizzard uns arme Verführte nur ausbeuten will. Ihr versteht die Welt. Hurra!


----------



## chyroon (28. Mai 2010)

Blizzard gehört definitiv zu den besten, der beweis hierfür ist deren Erfolg (Verkaufszahlen, Umsätze, Beliebtheit...etc.).

wie gesagt sie gehören zu den Top5, vom Marktanteil betrachtet ist der beste [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Electronic Arts - *[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]sie sind Martkführer, mit 25% Marktanteilen - Blizzard hat [/font]20,1 %.
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_Quelle: _[/font]_http://www.pcdaily.d...cturer_1_12.htm und _http://www.it-times.de/news/hintergrundbericht/datum/2010/02/18/activision-blizzard-hofft-auf-neuen-warcraft-schub/?cHash=9539d1c61c&type=98


----------



## Al@ni (28. Mai 2010)

jap auf jeden fall weiß blizzard wie man die leute an die pc´s fesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt sicherlich viele gute spiele , jeder hat einen anderen geschmack. aber mal ehrlich... das www existiert in der regel noch nicht wirklich lange. normalerweise kann man sagen wir sind die testpersonen für die videogames der zukunft. 

alles ist noch in der entwicklung, hard& software wird auch immer besser leistungsfähiger. alleine der aufwand was hinter so einem riesen großen onlinegame steckt, das wissen die meisten nicht zu schätzen. entwicklungskosten, instandhaltungskosten der hardware... und da blizz ja ein riesen Unternehmen ist müssen die auch richtig gut gehälter/steuern zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das können die 12 jährigen knirpse mit sicherheit net wissen^^
und... 11 millionen spieler einigermaßen zu befriedigen das ist schon ne gute leistung ^^

natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn mal hier und da paar fehler ingame auftreten, lags oder serverausfälle... aber wie die meisten ja wissen lernt man aus fehler. und manche fehler lassen sich nicht mal eben von heute auf morgen beheben. und im gegensatz zu classiczeiten hat sich die leistung um einiges verbessert. das es in mom ein wenig aufruhr gibt wegen itembombadierungen/guffelscore naps oder ich trage t10+equip und faile beim heighan dance... muss man sich halt auch einfach abfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich heut im fußball verein anfangen würde wieder zu spielen und ich dann am nächsten tag zum trainer drämmel und ihm dann vor die nase halte das ich ab morgen bei inter mailand spielen möchte, würd der mich für bekloppt halten.

"aber trainer.. ich hab auch schon volle spielausrüstung wie trikot und schienbeinschützer .p essengutscheine eingetauscht^^ und den kleinen jungen an der bushaltestelle dem man die fußballschuhe abgezogen hat kann man mit toravon vergleich .p naja ironie off .."

btt !


13 euro im monat zu bezahlen ist auch absolut gerechtfertigt. wer will heutzutage umsonst arbeiten?? 
bezahlen musst du heutzutage für jeden shice da sollte sich jeder drüber im klaren sein, selbst die luft die wir atmen ist versteuert. und wenn ihr keine 13 euro habt im monat...geht arbeiten,klauen,um almosen betteln oder hört halt auf zu spielen. dann sollten die jänigen sich auch nicht im netz herumtreiben, weil das kostet auch geld. 
selbst die leute die hartz 4 kassieren, können sich das leisten. müsst ihr halt nur weniger geld für tabak, alk oder drogen ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blizzard macht seinen job schon absolut super, man darf die sache nur nicht immer zu oberflächlich betrachten und sich selber einfach mal gedanken machen was für ein enormer aufwand hinter alle dem steckt damit ihr "wir" alle so ein tolles spiel spielen können.

das nicht immer alles so läuft wie jeder es sich wünscht das ist doch wohl normal oder? jeder gesunde menschenverstand sollte sich darüber im klaren sein. denke nicht das die leute die hier am meisten mimimii machen, das auf ihrer arbeitsstelle auch so machen wenn sie nicht das bekommen wie sie es gerne hätten und haben wollen. aber naja.. das spiel ist leider ab 12 und so handeln auch sehr viele.


ich denke das es in 5 jahren von der spielmechanik, grafik usw enorm verbessern wird. bessere hardware etc.

und mal ganz ernsthaft... welche art spiel soll bitteschön rauskommen was WoW ablösen sollte?? wow ist ein spiel was sehr flüssig läuft, blizzlike halt. hdro, aion usw kam mir vor als wenn ich in zeitlupe mit meinen gegner kämpfen würde .<

WoW wirds noch noch einige jahre geben . von addon zu addon wird die spielmechanik und grafik verbessert. neuer inhalt usw.

aber der freie wille entscheidet, deshalb muss jeder selber wissen womit er seine zeit vertreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far


----------



## Technocrat (28. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> es fehlt der Punkt:
> 
> - Sie wissen wie man am meisten Kohle aus WoW rausholt und setzen das gezielt um



Sorry, lerne erst mal lesen. Ich habe nicht nach Blizzards Ideologie gefragt, sondern nach ihrem Können as Spielemacher. Da hat eine Ideologiefrage nichts drin zu suchen, schon gar nicht eine kleinkindliche marxistisch-leninistische wie Deine.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Mai 2010)

Sualtach schrieb:


> Alleine wenn ich sehe was Blizz hier hinstellt als wäre es von Ihnen ist schon lächerlich , Blizzard klaut nur von anderen Spielen die Ideen und verkauft es als eigenes und die Leute klatschen beifall.


Blizzard hat das nie bestritten. Sie haben immer gesagt, das ihr Firmenprinzip darin bestünde, das sie bekannte Konzepte nehmen und perfektionieren. Und mal ehrelich, wofür gibst Du Dein Geld lieber aus: Für eine neues Konzept, das aber noch Kinderkrankheiten hat oder für dasselbe Konzept, aber ausgereift? Siehst Du, da hat Blizzard die Marktlücke entdeckt: die machen einfach gute Spiele, aber keine neuen.


----------



## MrBlaki (28. Mai 2010)

Norti schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich Leute..bis ihr mit WoW angefangen habt, dachtet ihr immer aufn schuhlhof, wenn die Pc Nerds von Blizzard gesprochen haben, das ihr euch am nächsten Tag etwas wärmer anziehen solltet.
> 
> Nennt mir mal andere Spiele von Blizzard als WoW, Warcraft, Diablo und Starcraft.
> 
> ...



/sign
Nintendo hatt mit Sicherheit höhere Verkaufszahlen ^^


----------



## Al@ni (28. Mai 2010)

anstatt irgend ne firma ans bein pissen zu wollen nur weil sie mit ihren kaufbaren mounts kartensets brettspiele oder sonstwas ihre brötchen verdienen ist doch völliger schwachsinn. wir leben im zeitalter des kapitalissmus und net im goldenen zeitalter.

ich denke man kann hier einige andere sachen aufzählern die die wirklich den leuten das geld aus den taschen zieht... beste beispiel ist ja wohl die politik!! wenns doch mal so viel aufruhr und mimimi threads wegen unserer politik geben würde .p

steuern MUSS man bezahlen, das reittier bei blizzard nicht , weils meine entscheidung ist ob ich dafür geld ausgebe oder nicht.

deshalb sollte man sich drüber diskutieren wie viel geld blizzard verdient oder nicht. auf gut deutsch ist es doch shice egal.. oder spricht der neid da herraus weil blizz so gutes geld verdient??


----------



## Shaila (28. Mai 2010)

Al@ni schrieb:


> anstatt irgend ne firma ans bein pissen zu wollen nur weil sie mit ihren kaufbaren mounts kartensets brettspiele oder sonstwas ihre brötchen verdienen ist doch völliger schwachsinn. wir leben im zeitalter des kapitalissmus und net im goldenen zeitalter.
> 
> ich denke man kann hier einige andere sachen aufzählern die die wirklich den leuten das geld aus den taschen zieht... beste beispiel ist ja wohl die politik!! wenns doch mal so viel aufruhr und mimimi threads wegen unserer politik geben würde .p
> 
> ...



Ungerechtigkeit misst man nicht am Ausmaß. Ob es in der Politik Ungerechtigkeit gibt, oder aber in einem Sportverein, für mich ist beides gleichermaßen ungerecht.


----------



## Technocrat (31. Mai 2010)

Al@ni schrieb:


> deshalb sollte man sich drüber diskutieren wie viel geld blizzard verdient oder nicht.


Dafür ist der Thread auch nicht da. Hier soll nur festgestellt werden, ob Blizz gute Spieleschreiber sind oder nicht.


----------



## Selidia (31. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Thread auch nicht da. Hier soll nur festgestellt werden, ob Blizz gute Spieleschreiber sind oder nicht.




Ich glaube, die Userzahlen sprechen für sich..


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Mai 2010)

Haben in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen (siehe WoW).

Spiele von: Piranha Bytes (Gothic Reihe, Risen etc.), BioWare (KotoR u.a ) und Ubisoft (z.B Assasin's Creed) sind da eindeutig attraktiver. 

Blizz hat den fehler gemacht, gerade bei WoW zu sehr auf die Community zu hören und hat das gute alte WoW in ein ''Hello Kitty Online'' verwandelt.
Was man nur schon an den Leuten immer deutlichen zuspüren bekommt. 
Und vorallem nehmen sie ihre Kunden praktisch aus (Starcraft2, evtl. Battlenet Gebühren) etc.

Najo von daher halte ich mich eher an andere Spielentwickler.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juni 2010)

Soso, Du meinst, es ist ein Fehler auf die Kunden zu hören und zu tun, was 95% sich wünschen? Du wirst im Leben nicht weit kommen und von einem BWL Studium und jedweder wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit muß ich Dir dringend abraten.


----------



## Braamséry (1. Juni 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Userzahlen sprechen für sich..



Nope, tun sie nicht.

Es verhält sich doch so, dass es immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt.
Und Gemäß dessen finden vielmehr Leute, dass die Spiele von Blizzard schlechter sind als die von anderen. 
Genauso kann man aber sagen, dass die leute, die Spiele von Blizz spielen andersrum empfinden können.

Dieser Thread soll eher die Meinung des einzelnen begründet zum Vorschein bringen als nur zu sagen wieviele es gut finden und wieviele nicht.

Dafür ist das nämlich das falsche Forum. 

Oder würdet (als Beispiel) auf die Website eines FC Bayern München Fanclubs eine Umfrage stellen ob Bayern gut ist?
Wir sind hier in einem WoW Forum wo viele Leute entweder, WoW spielen, gespielt haben oder sonstiges von Blizzard spielen oder gespielt haben.

Hier sollte also jeder lieber seine Meinung sagen wie er empfindet als wie die Allgemeinheit empfindet, z.B. aufgrund von Spielerzahlen o.ä.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Haben in den letzten Jahren stark nachgelassen (siehe WoW).
> 
> Spiele von: Piranha Bytes (Gothic Reihe, Risen etc.), BioWare (KotoR u.a ) und Ubisoft (z.B Assasin's Creed) sind da eindeutig attraktiver.
> 
> ...


Und was ist genau an WoW schlechter geworden? Dass man nicht mehr stundenlang am Tag spielen muss, um in die Raidinstanzen zu kommen?


----------



## Tydlig (1. Juni 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Dafür ist das nämlich das falsche Forum.
> 
> Oder würdet (als Beispiel) auf die Website eines FC Bayern München Fanclubs eine Umfrage stellen ob Bayern gut ist?
> Wir sind hier in einem WoW Forum wo viele Leute entweder, WoW spielen, gespielt haben oder sonstiges von Blizzard spielen oder gespielt haben.



Klar ist das buffed-Forum biased. ABER die Gamecard ist bei Amazon sicher nicht ohne Kunden auf den ersten zehn Plätzen in den Bestsellern der Spiele (und Lichi-King schafft es noch in die Top25) und bei Xfire ist WoW auch ungeschlagen auf Platz 1. Man kann also schon von ausgehen, dass WoW das meistgespielteste, käuflich erwerbbare PC-Spiel in Deutschland ist. 
Und das schafft man sicher nicht, wenn die Kunden unzufrieden sind und andere Spiele toller finden.

Ich denke sogar, dass Blizzard da den Spielemarkt ziemlich kaputt gemacht hat. Ich höre so oft, dass sich keiner mehr andere Spiele kauft, weil er ja Wow zockt. Mein Mann und ich hatten vor Wow sicher knapp 20 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Seitdem wir WoW spielen ist das auf 1-3 pro Jahr gesunken. So eine Wirkung hat nichtmal Nintendo - was es auch gar nicht haben kann, weil die Konsolenspiele idR nicht auf Langzeitspiele ausgelegt sind.


----------



## amdosh (1. Juni 2010)

Blizzard ist sicherlich eine der guten Spieleschmieden, sie entwickeln packende und fesselnde Spiele, mit ansprechenden Spielatmosphäre und Geschichte. Nur gehört der Kontakt mit der Community auch dazu und dies schläft derzeit etwas ein in mancher Hinsicht. _Deshalb ist die Fragestellung eher etwas zu allgemein gestellt. _

Nur aus meiner Sicht haben sie bei WoW auch den Fehler gemacht, sich zu sehr zu verbiegen, um auf die Spieler einzugehen. Manche Sachen passen halt doch nicht dazu, was ein MMORPG ausmacht. Ob dies jetzt der Lauf der Zeit ist oder nicht, steht erstmal wieder auf einen anderen Blatt. 

Die weitere Entwicklung stösst mir auch eher sauer auf, aber der Einbau des RSS-Feeds im Arsenal, Facebook und Co ist weniger eine Sache des Spiels, sondern des Grundkonzept, _ist ja keine Pflicht_, dumm nur dass man es selbst in manchen Punkten nicht unterbinden kann. Auch wenn es nicht hierhin gehört: Es kann auch noch zu einen grossen Problem führen, viele Sachen können noch unangenehme Nebenwirkungen auftun.

Bei WoW ist es nunmal so, dass die Spieler selbst ein wichtiger Teil vom Spiel sind und auch wenn es manche eher nicht so sehen wollen, es kommt auf alle an, dass sie an einen Strang ziehen. Und gerade dieser Aspekt wird zunehmend unwichtiger in manchen Punkten von den Spielern behandelt, wie der Umgang im Dungeonbrowser wohl doch immer deutlicher zeigt im Forum mit den unglücklichen ... 
Oder das Allianz/Horde Gleichgewicht auf manchen Realms, speziell bei den Geisterrealms. Diese Probleme sind eigentlich Spielerprobleme, die Blizzard nur mit wenigen Mitteln wirksam angehen könnte, in manchen anderen Spielen gibt es Belohnungsarten für die unterlegene Seite, damit wieder mehr dahin gehen. Aber Warnung, auch dies würde wieder negatives hervorbringen.

Eine gute Spielefirma hat auch ewig zu kämpfen, in manchen Fällen merkt man dies aber bei Blizzard in der letzten Zeit seltener.


----------



## Minorjiel (1. Juni 2010)

Al@ni schrieb:


> anstatt irgend ne firma ans bein pissen zu wollen nur weil sie mit ihren kaufbaren mounts kartensets brettspiele oder sonstwas ihre brötchen verdienen ist doch völliger schwachsinn. wir leben im zeitalter des kapitalissmus und net im goldenen zeitalter.
> 
> *ich denke man kann hier einige andere sachen aufzählern die die wirklich den leuten das geld aus den taschen zieht... beste beispiel ist ja wohl die politik!! wenns doch mal so viel aufruhr und mimimi threads wegen unserer politik geben würde .p*
> 
> ...



Ja, Kurzarbeit ist da ein gutes Beispiel...einige unter uns wird bestimmt der Blitz beim Sch.... getroffen haben, nachdem er seine Steuererklärung zum 31.05. eingereicht hat und nun feststellt, dass er trotz weniger Gehalt aufgrund von Kurzarbeit noch eine saftige Steuernachzahlung leisten muss :-)

Tja, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass nicht ein einziger Mitarbeiter in Blizzards Büros davon betroffen war. Vielleicht machen die ja doch ein bißchen was richtig?


----------



## Braamséry (1. Juni 2010)

Tydlig schrieb:


> Klar ist das buffed-Forum biased. ABER die Gamecard ist bei Amazon sicher nicht ohne Kunden auf den ersten zehn Plätzen in den Bestsellern der Spiele (und Lichi-King schafft es noch in die Top25) und bei Xfire ist WoW auch ungeschlagen auf Platz 1. Man kann also schon von ausgehen, dass WoW das meistgespielteste, käuflich erwerbbare PC-Spiel in Deutschland ist.
> Und das schafft man sicher nicht, wenn die Kunden unzufrieden sind und andere Spiele toller finden.



Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass WoW nicht das meist gespielte Spiel Deutschlands ist, sondern lediglich, dass ein WoW Forum für so eine Umfrage nich gut ist.

Dass z.B. die Gaming Card in den Top 10 ist, ist klar.
Wenn man es in Relation zu den anderen Spielen sieht, kauft man sich andere Spiele 1mal und dann nichtsmehr dazu. 
Eine Gamingcard kauft man sich alle 60 Tage wodurch die natürlich in Massen verkauft wird und viele keine Lust haben jedesmal in den Laden zu fahren.

Nur darf man eben nicht vergessen, dass hier viele schon mit dem Argument kommen, dass es das meist gespielte Spiel ist und von daher gut ist.
So ist es aber nicht.

Wenn man sich den Rest der Spieler anguckt sind 11Mio (wobei Multiboxer und kurzzeitspieler, sowie einfach idioten, die vllt nur nem trend der freunde folgen, nicht abgezogen sind) doch relativ wenige.
Nur hat Blizz mit WoW eben ein Spiel gefunden womit sich viele identifizieren können.
Sie haben ein Spiel auf den Markt gebracht was anfangs viele spieler hatte obwohl es im endcontent nicht einfach war. Es wurden, durchberichte etc, immer mehr bis jez die Spielerzahlen wieder leicht sinken.

Bis zu einem Punkt hat WoW wirklich die Hauptschlagader vieler Spieler getroffen, was mittlerweile jedoch zurückgeht, weil viele sich nach einer herausforderung sehen. Deshalb wird man solche Leute eher selten in solchen Umfragen finden.

Von daher wäre, wie ich hier mit ausschweifungen zu erläutern versuche, ein offenes Forum, wo die breite Masse an PC Spielern aufeinandertrifft besser geeignet.


----------



## Technocrat (2. Juni 2010)

amdosh schrieb:


> Nur aus meiner Sicht haben sie bei WoW auch den Fehler gemacht, sich zu sehr zu verbiegen, um auf die Spieler einzugehen. Manche Sachen passen halt doch nicht dazu, was ein MMORPG ausmacht.


Offensichtlich kannst Du das nicht beurteilen - die meisten Leute sehen das ja nachweislich nicht so. Das zu machen, was die Kunden wollen, das zeichnet ja Blizzard als überragende Spieleschmiede aus und das macht sie so erfolgreich.


----------



## amdosh (2. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kannst Du das nicht beurteilen - die meisten Leute sehen das ja nachweislich nicht so. Das zu machen, was die Kunden wollen, das zeichnet ja Blizzard als überragende Spieleschmiede aus und das macht sie so erfolgreich.


Tja, es ist eine Sache es zu sagen und eine andere es zu begründen. 

Mir selbst hat die Ankündigung des Fraktionswechsel zur Kündigung des Accounts gebracht, vom Juni bis zum Oktober hatte ich dann noch meine laufende Spielzeit. Und einige weitere Ankündigungen und Themen im Forum haben dann weiter dazu geführt, dass ich meinen Account wirklich auslaufen liess. Letztens habe ich noch die 7 Gratistage genutzt und während der Zeit etliche Forenbeiträge von mir gelöscht und auch den Inhalt von 3 Guides rausgenommen, weil die sowieso unbrauchbar werden zu Cata. 

Mein Fazit lautet deshalb eher, das Spielgefühl selbst ist durchaus noch da, _also schöne Gebiete, Quests und Atmosphäre und reichlich Abwechslung, was man machen kann_. Aber das Verständniss zu den Spielern und deren Benehmen/Umgang sinkt doch schon - und diese Veränderungen kommen teils auch durch die geänderte Ausrichtung des Spiels seitens der Entwickler. Die ewig gleichen Diskussionen, Forentrolle und Charnamen die einfach lächerlich sind, ziehen doch die Stimmung runter, auch wenn man sich dadran gewöhnt haben _sollte_. 
Gemäss des Beitrags wird ja der persönliche Eindruck gefragt und hier muss jeder selbst beurteilen, was er bewertet und wie, wenn ich nur einen Aspekt betrachten soll, dann ist wie gesagt die Fragestellung nicht präsize genug, was man bewerten soll.

Ich war scheinbar Jahrelang ein Blizzard-Fanboy (speziell im Forum kreidenden mir dies einige an), so wirkte es auch lange im offiziellen WoW-Forum, wo ich mir doch einen positiven Ruf erarbeitet hatte mit der Zeit. Nur ist meine Verbindung zum Spiel halt zerstört worden, wegen etlichen kochenden Problemen und dadurch ist die Luft einfach raus. 
Selbst auf das Communityteam kann ich nicht mehr so unparteisch blicken wie früher, weil selbst diese doch in der letzten Zeit einige Probleme scheinbar nicht beantworten wollen - aber die Forenmoderation steht ja auch nicht zur Diskussion. Oder halt der Umkehrschluss, dass die anderen internen Personen hier halt keine Diskussion aufkommen lassen wollen. 

Abschliessende Anmerkung: Eine vollständige Aufarbeitung würde jetzt zu ins Detail gehen und passt eher nicht in diesen Beitrag. Und von Abschiedsthreads bzw was einen stört im Spiel halte ich auch weniger, dieser Beitragsext ansich ist ja auch schon überflüssig und nicht Sinn der Sache des Beitrags. Ich lese durchaus noch das Forum, einfach weil ich so lange im Spiel aktiv war, aber es erscheint doch eher mit jeden Tag unwahrscheinlicher, dass ich wieder anfangen würde.

So, genug jetzt dazu, ich wollte ja keinen Mimimimi Beitrag erstellen, sondern nur kurz auf dein Kommentar eingehen. 

MfG Amdrac/Amdosh


----------

